# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΑΡΙΟΥΣ

## chris_x

Καλησπερα.Ειμαι καινουριος εδω και μπορω να πω οτι εχω εντυπωσιαστει απο το site.Θα ηθελα καποιος να μου δωσει οδηγιες για το πως θα ξεκινησω να φτιαξω καποια κατασκευη (κατι απλο για αρχη).Δηλαδη μετα τα εργαλεια πως μπορω να προμηθευτω τα υλικα και να αρχισει το κολημα μεταξυ τους???

----------


## ALAMAN

τα κυκλώματα τα είδες καθόλου, εγώ όταν πτωτομπήκα στο σίτε το πρώτο κύκλωμα που έκανα ήταν
ο φωτοδιακόπτης, πολύ καλό κύκλωμα για αρχάριους, αμέσως μετά είχα κάνει τον πομπό της
smart kit 1W το οποίο μεταβίας δούλεψε. αργότερα έκανα δικά μου κυκλώματα σε τυπωμένα και
το ίδιο εξακολουθώ να κάνω και τώρα...

Καταρχήν πρέπει να έχεις ένα κολυτίρι (έχεις; ) ένα απλό φτηνό με βάση και φυσικά καλάι
κοφτάκι (ηλεκτρονικό, για εξαρτήματα και όχι ηλεκτρολογικό για καλώδια, και τα δύο χρειάζοντε βέβαια) 
μυτοτσίμπιδο, και φυσικά υλικά καθώς και πολύμετρο. Για αρχή πάρε ένα φτηνό πολύμετρο των 5ευρώ
για να μην το κάψεις, έτσι έκανα και εγώ στην αρχή μόνο που ποτέ δεν το έκαψα, μετά πάρε ένα καλύτερο.

----------


## chris_x

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για τις πληροφοριες.ελπιζω να με βοηθησεις και λιγο αργοτερα γιατι σιγουρα καπου θα κολησω!κολητηρι κολληση και πολυμετρο εχω,τον κοφτη χρειαζομαι και τα εξαρτηματα.εχω κατεβασει και καποιες οδηγιες απο το smartkit πιστευω κατι θα κανω.προς το παρον δε μπορω να βρω το κυκλωμα του φωτοδιακοπτη γραφω στο search αλλα δε μου βγαζει τιποτα,βοηθησε με λιγο αν μπορεις!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πήρες smart kit  :Question:   :Question:  
Δεν χρειάζετε, καλύτερα να μάθεις απευθείας σε δικές σου πλακέτες (είτε διάτρητες είτε φωτοευαίσθητες το ίδιο είναι)
ο φωτοδιακόπτης είναι στα κυκλώματα  :Arrow:  http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=452
Άν μπορώ να σε βοηθάω θα σε βοηθάω άν όχι υπάρχουν και τα παιδιά που ξέρουν περισσότερα απο εμένα
εξάλου γιαυτό είναι τέλειο το σίτε γιατί έχει και αρχάριους και έμπειρους.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## frogman

Καλησπέρα, και καλώς ήρθες στο forum.

Εκτός από τα εργαλεία κοφτάκι, μιτοτσίμπιδο και άλλα, θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα και ένα raster ή αλλιώς breadboard είναι μια πλακέτα δοκιμαστική όπου εκεί θα κάνεις τα κυκλώματά σου δοκιμαστικά και μετά θα τα υλοποιείς σε διάτρητη η σε τυπωμένες πλακέτες. Εγώ σου συνιστώ για αρχή να χρησιμοποιείς διάτρητες πλακέτες για  να μάθεις πρώτα πως να ξεκινάς μια κατασκευή δηλαδή πως να τοποθετείς τα εξαρτήματα έτσι ώστε να φτιάξεις ένα όμορφο κυκλωματάκι, και μετά να μάθεις πως φτιάχνουμε τυπωμένα σε φωτοευαίσθητες πλακέτες. Επίσης θα χρειαστείς και μονόκλωνα καλωδιάκια, και να ξέρεις ότι εάν  με την πρώτη δεν σου δουλέψει μια κατασκευή μην απογοητευτείς εξάλλου γι` αυτό είμαστε και εμείς εδώ για να βοηθάμε. Ορίστε και μια εικόνα από breadboard, εκείνα τα τετραγωνάκια που βλέπεις μέσα έχει ακίδες και εκεί μπαίνουν ολοκληρωμένα, αντιστάσες κτλ, και με καλωδιάκια κάνεις τις απαραίτητες ενώσεις.

http://www.ted-kyte.com/3D/Pictures/Breadboard.jpg

Άντε καλή αρχή και ότι ερώτηση έχεις μην δυστάσεις να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον κ. συνάδερφο παραπάνω.
Το ράστερ μου είχε διεφύγει αλλα εσένα δεν πρέπει να σου διεφύγει καθόλου.
το ράστερ (bread board) το χρησιμοποιούνε συνήθως στα κυκλώματα που υπολογίζεις εσύ
με τύπους πχ νόμος του ώμ κανένς κίρκοφ κτλ. κτλ. ένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα σαν αυτά που έχει
στο σίτε τα κάνεις και απευθείας, αλλα για έναν αρχάριο είναι κάπως δύσκολο θα πρέπει να τα
κάνει. άρα λοιπόν θα τα κάνεις πρώτα σε ράστερ, ουτώς ώστε να μπορείς να μετρήσεις ρεύματα, 
τάσεις και οτιδήοτε άλλο όταν το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείτε για να μάθεις και λίγο θεωρία όχι όλο πράξη.
Βγάλε καμία αντίσταση, βάλε πιό μεγάλη, πιό μικρή, βγάλε πυκνωτές άλλαξε τρανζίστορ δώσε παραπάνω τάση
όλα αυτά είναι πειραματισμοί που συμπίπτουν με την θεωρεία.  :Very Happy:  
Σίγουρα θα πείς τί είναι αυτό με τις πολλές τρύπες. οι δύο πρώτες γραμές και οι δύο τελευταίες οίναι
όλες βαχυκυκλωμένες οριζόντια ενώ οι υπόλοιπές είναι κάθετα. Στην μέση όμως χωρίζοντε πρόσεξε.

----------


## chris_x

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια.Με βοηθησατε αρκετα για αρχη!Επομενο βημα καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων. να στε καλα τα λεμε

----------


## chris_x

ξεχασα να ρωτησω τα υλικα αυτα για το φωτοδιακοπτη καθως και το raster περιπου ποσα euroπουλα θα κοστισουν?

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ράστερ πρέπει να έχει γύρω στα 7ευρώ το μικρό, το μεγάλο τα διπλα 14ευρώ 
ενώ τα υλικά του φωτοδιακόπτη δεν ξεπερνάν τα 3ευρώ.

----------


## chris_x

για τροφοδοσια τι θα χρειαστω?

----------


## ALAMAN

για τον φωτοδιακόπτη μία απλή μπαταρία, αλλα συνηστώ ένα τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο
γενικής χρήσης κάνε ένα 0-15V για αρχή είσαι καλά...
Δές αυτό. Πρέπει να είναι μέχρι
τα 30V αναλόγως όμως και τον μετασχηματιστή σου, εγώ που έιχα 220/24V μου έδεινε μέχρι 28 το πολύ
πάρε ένα Μ/Σ στα 12V.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω άν γίνετε μετά απο τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης να βάλεις έναν σταθεροποιητή 7815 και μετά να
κάνεις ρύθμιση 0-15 ή 1,5-15. Θα σου πούν τα παιδιά.
Καλύτερα για αρχή κάνε όπως εγώ αγόρασα ένα τροφοδοτικό που έδεινε σγκεκριμένες τάσεις 5, 9, 12, 15, 22 κτλ.
το πήρα γύρω στα 5ευρώ και πρόσφατα έκανα αυτό
ήταν πολύ εύκολο.

----------


## gsmaster

Για τον φωτοδιακόπτη, αν βάλεις μικρό ρελέ, μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις και με μπαταρία 9V. Αν δεν βρεις μικρό ρελέ στην θέση του ρελέ βάλε ένα led, σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 680Ω

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλυτερα και ρελέ αλλα και led με ανίσταση παράλληλα με το ρελέ

----------


## itta-vitta

Νομίζω ότι μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για κατασκευή για αρχάριο είναι και ο ηχοδιακόπτης της σμαρτ. Δηλαδή να ανοίγεις και να κλείνεις μια συσκευή με παλαμάκια. Είναι μια εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί όντως πολύ καλή το έχω κάνει σε smart kit  :Very Happy:  , άν θες να σου δώσω το σχέδιο
να το κάνεις και εσύ αλλα είναι λίγο δύσκολο σε διάτρητη για αρχάριο.
Είναι λίγο σπαστικό βέβαια όταν έχει θόρυβο στο σπίτι  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Καλό είναι και ο διακόπτης αφής...

----------


## chris_x

να στε καλα ρε παιδια για τις προτασεις σας προς το παρων θα ξεκινησω με το φωτοδιακοπτη και οπου εχω προβλημα θα σας ρωταω.σας ευχαριστω παντως ειναι πολυ πολυτιμη η βοηθεια σας.αληθεια μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποιο περοδικο το οποιο να σχολειται με αυτες τισ κατασκευες?

----------


## ALAMAN

ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ Το καλύτερο περιοδικό για αρχάριους και καλούς.
Τιμή 4,5 ευρώ, βγαίνει κάθε μήνα

----------


## babisko

Αγγλόφωνο αλλά πολύ καλό περιοδικό   :Very Happy:  

Everyday Practical Electronics http://www.epemag.wimborne.co.uk/

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα   :Crying or Very sad:   πόσο μάλλον στην ελληνική γλώσσα

----------


## chris_x

καλησπερα!!!!!!!δωσε μου και του ηχοδιακοπτη αν καταφερω να φτιαξω πρωτα το φωτοδιακοπτη για να δουμε.Τι διατρητη να ζητησω με ετοιμες τρυπες και χαλκο απο κατω η με χαλκινες γραμμες τι βολευει καλυτερα για αρχη?θα ηθελα δυο τρια σχολια για το ρελε και το τριμμερ.τι ακριβως κανει το τριμμερ και το ρελε,το ρελε εγω ξερω οτι ειναι διακοπτης που ελεγχεται μαγνητικα.δηλαδη στο ρελε ας πουμε θα συνδεσω ενα πολυφωτο για δοκιμη?για το τριμμερ τωρα οσες φορες και να το γυρισω θα ακουγετε το κλικ στο ρελε και αναλογα με το φως που θα εχω εκεινη την ωρα μεσω της φωτοαντιστασης θα ρυθμιζετε?ρωταω γιατι κ εγω καινουριος ειμαι ρε παιδια τι να κανω ο κακομοιρης.σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες που μου δινετε

----------


## gsmaster

Στο ρελέ σύνδεσε το πολύμετρο στην θέση του μπίπερ. 
Η κατασκευή σε διάτρητη με ανεξάρτητες τρύπες είναι ευκολότερη ( για μένα τουλάχιστον )
Το τρίμμερ ρυθμίζει το επιπεδο φωτισμού που θα ανοίγει το ρελε.

----------


## chris_x

λιγη βοηθεια με το breadboard παιδια δε ξερω πως να ξεκινησω πια ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενα?ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που μου δειξατε

----------


## gsmaster

Βάλε το πολύμετρο στο Beep και ξεκίνα να ελέγχεις. Δεν θα είναι και πολύ διαφορετικό.

----------


## frogman

Οι ακίδες του ράστερ έτσι όπως το κοιτάς από μπροστά βραχηκυκλώνονται κάθεται εσύ τα εξαρτήματα θα τα βάζεις οριζόντια, για δοκιμές βάλε το πολύμετρο στην μέτρηση διόδων στο beep όπως λέει και ο gsm και βάλε πχ μια αντίσταση κάθετα και μέτρα τα δύο άκρα της, θα δεις ότι βραχηκυκλώνουν ενώ εάν την βάλεις κάθετα θα δεις ότι δεν είναι κοινές με τις άλλες ακίδες, δηλ δεν βραχηκυκλώνουν.

----------


## chris_x

ευχαριστω παιδια το βρηκα με το πολυμετρο απλα δεν το ξερα γιατι τωρα το αγορασα.εχω καποιες αποριες  σχετικα με το φωτοδιακοπτη
1) το τριμερ εχει 3 ακροδεκτες.εγω τους 2 που ειναι απο τη μια μερια τους εβαλα σε σειρα στο κυκλωμα οπως φαινεται στο σχημα,και τον αλλο ακροδεκτη(απο την αλλη μερια) τον βραχυκυκλωσα με τον απο κατω ακροδεκτη απο τους αλλους 2.ειναι σωστο αυτο που εχω κανει?
2)Η βαση στα npn τρανζιστορ ειναι αυτη που εχει τη μυτουλα στην ακρη?
3)επισης στο pnp τρανζιστορ πως βρισκω τους ακροδεκτες?(το user manual του πολυμετρου  δε τα λεει ολα 
4)Η R6 εχει 3 ακροδεκτες σε πιους τους συνδεω για να γινει ποτενσιομετρο?(ο αλλος ειναι για ροοστατη?)ρωταω δε τα ξερω και καλα
5)για τον ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη απλα με το πολυμετρο μετραω με το πολυμετρο τη ταση του στο συνεχες για να βρω και το + του?επισης δεν καταλαβαινω αφου το κυκλωμα μου δουλευει με συνεχες ο πυκνωτης δε λειτουργει σαν ανοιχτοκυκλωμα,ξερω τωρα αυτα μπορει να σας φαινονται βλακειες αλλα τι να κανω κ εγω δε γινετε αλλιως
6)στο ρελε δε πρεπει να περναει εναλλασομενο απο το πηνιο?αυτο που εχω εχει το συμβολο του πηνιου και γραφει διπλα 12 V συνεχες.επισης εχει ενα διακοπτη και λεει 12A 250V εναλασομενα,(αυτα ειναι ζωγραφισμενα)το πηνιο δε θα συνδεσω στο κυκλωμα?στο διακοπτη εχεις 3 ακροδεκτες εκει δε θα κανω τη δοκιμη στο μπιπερ και μετα σε καπιο φορτιο?

----------


## ALAMAN

3) Για να βρείς τα ποδοαράκια του τρανζίστορ, βάση εκπομπός, συλέκτης κτλ.
συμβουλέψου τα παρακάτω datasheets
BC557 PNP
BC107 NPN
Για να καταλάβεις στο PNP όπως το κοιτάς απο κάτω η καμπύλη θα είναι δεξιά σου. Πάνω πάνω είναι ο εκπομπός
ακριβώς απο κάτω δηλ. στην μέση είναι η βάση και στο τέλος κάτω ο συλέκτης.
Στο NPN ο εκπομπός είναι εκεί που βρήσκετε και το σιδεράκι στο καβούκι δίπλα η βάση και δίπλα ο συλέκτης.
1) θα κολήσεις το μεσαίο με ένα απο τα δύο ακριανά, όποιο θέλεις, και έπειτα θα το κολήσεις σαν μία αντίσταση
5) Στον πυκνωτή δεν λέει το + αλλα το - Το σύν είναι αυτό που έχει το μεγαλύτερο ποδαράκι. άν τα ποδαράκια είναι
κομένα το πλίν το δείχνεί επάνω του.
6) Για το ρελέ, θα μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο στα ώμ, όπου σου βγάλει ωμική αντίσταση (όχι μηδενική, ούτε άπειρη)
εκείνα τα δύο θα πάς και θα τα κολήσεις στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις του κυκλώματος.
οι επαφές που λένε 12A 250V είναι διακόπτης. άν έχει 3 επαφές πχ το μεσαίο και το ένα ακριανό είναι κλειστός (normaly close) το μεσαίο και το άλλο ακριανό είναι ανοιστός (normaly open). Όταν δώσεις τάση στον φωτοδιακόπτη. και στοτεινιάσει
θα διεγερθεί το ρελέ και η κατάσταση των επαφών θα αλάξει.
πχ. ας υποθέσουμε οτι το μεσαίο και το αριστερό είναι ανοιχτή επαφή. εκεί συνδέεις μία λάμπα (είτε εναλασόμενη είτε συνεσές) και μία πηγή ικανή να τροφοδτήσει την λάμπα. όταν σκοτεινιάσει θα διεγερθεί το ρελέ θα κλείσει η επαφή και η λάμπα θα ανάψει.

----------


## chris_x

ευχαριστω να σαι καλα με το τριμμερ και το ποτενσιομετρο τα χω κανει σωστα?

----------


## chris_x

για το ποτενσιομετρο για το τριμμερ καταλαβα

----------


## frogman

Αυτόν τον φωτοδιακόπτη δεν εννοείς  :Question:  αν έχεις ενώσει το μεσσαίο ποδαράκι από το τρίμμερ με το άλο που πάει στην γείωση δηλαδή το κάτω όπως φαίνεται στο σχέδιο και το επάνω με την αντίσταση R1 και με το 1 ποδαράκι της φωτοαντίστασης και με όποια άλλα εξαρτήματα συνδέεται τότε είναι σωστά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και αλιώς. πάρε ένα ακριανό (όποιο θέλεις) και το μεσαίο και κόλατα
στις αντοίστηχες θέσεις του κυκλώματος όπως θέλεις. το τρίμερ το ποτενσιόμετρο και η αντίσταση δεν
έχει ποληκότητα.
Ένα θα βάλεις. ή τρίμερ ή ποτενσιόμετρο. καλύτερα τρίμερ γιατί πιάνει και λίγο χώρο.

----------


## chris_x

αυτο το κυκλωμα φτιαχνω λοιπον το τριμμερ το χω βαλει ετσι οπως λες και για R6 εχω παρει το ποτενσιομετρο τωρα αυτο θα βαλω δεν εχω αλλη αντισταση πιανει λιγο χωρο δε πειραζει,το προβλημα μου τωρα ειναι οτι εχει 3 ακροδεκτες στη σειρα αυτο(βραχυκυκλωνω τους 2 και το ενωνω σαν μια σντισταση οπως φαινεται στο σχημα?????αυτο το πραμα ειναι καθαρα ποτενσιομετρο η'γινετε και ροοστατης?επισης αυτο που γυριζει το γυρναω τερμα οπως πανε τα ρολογια η' απο την αλλη?στο διακοπτη του ρελε θα βαλω ενα απλο φωτιστικο. θα βγαλω τον διακοπτη του φωτιστικου και θα ενωσω τα καλωδια(τη μια φαση ας το πουμε ετσι,δηλαδη το ενα κομμενο καλωδιο) στις 2 επαφες του διακοπτη του ρελε που οταν δε λειτουργει το κυκλωμα,δεν βρισκονται σε αγωγιμοτητα  σωστα δε τα λεω????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα βάλεις ποτενσιόμετρο στην θέση της R6????  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   μα γιατί αφού έχει αντίσταση στο σχέδιο.
όχι οτι δεν γίνετε βέβαια αλλα καλύτερα αντίσταση. Θα ενώσεις τα δύο ακριανά. 
Άν θες να το συνδέσεις στο φωτιστηκό πολύ σωστά θα κόψεις την φάση στα δύο ( αφού κλείσεις πρώτα τον γενικό  :Laughing:  )
και θα το συνδέσεις στην επαφή που είναι ανοχτή (εκεί που το πολύμετρο δεν χτυπάει) ουτως ώστε ώταν στοτεινιάσει να ανάψει. Σημείωσε οτι απο το ρελέ σου δεν πρέπει να περάσουν πάνω απο 12Α.

----------


## chris_x

ωραιος το μονο που με προβληματιζει τωρα ειναι τα 12 Α. το φωτιστικο θα ειναι στα 220 V υπαρχει περιπτωση να περασει ρευμα παραπανω απο 12 Α?????

----------


## ALAMAN

Με τίποτα δεν περνάει τέτοιο ρεύμα απο ένα απλό φωτιστηκό.
ας υποθέσουμε οτι το φωτιστηκό έχει 6 λάμπες, και η κάθε λάμπα είναι 80W και φυσικά 220V
Για να βρούμε το ρεύμα θα χρειαστούμε τον απλό τύπο I=P/V όπου P η ισχύς και V η τάση,
άρα Ι=80/220 = 0,3636A*6λάμπες= 2,1816A δηλ. ούτε 2,5Α.  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

ωραια λοιπον δουλεψε το ρελε εκανε κλικ αλλα τωρα αυτο που δε καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι πως το ρυθμιζω αφου καθε φορα που το βαζω στη τροφοδοσια το ρελε κλεινει.στη τροφοδοσια λογικα θα ειναι συνεχως αλλα θα τραβαει ρευμα το κυκλωμα μονο οταν θα ειναι αναμμενο το φωτιστικο????τι πρεπει να κανο με το τριμμερ?

----------


## ALAMAN

το κύκλωμα δεν τραβάει ρεύμα όταν είναι αναμένο το φωτιστηκό, το κύκλωμα πάντα τραβάει ρεύμα.
ρύθμισε την ευαισθησία του κυκλώματος όταν σκεπάζεις την φωτοάντίσταση πρέπει να κλείνει το ρελε.

----------


## chris_x

απογοητευση τι να κανω. λοιπον ακουσε με λιγο προσεκτικα.1)θα σου πω τι εχω κανει μην εχω κανει κανα λαθος στη συνδεσμολογια σχετικα με τα τρανζιστορ.τα εβαλα στο πολυμετρο μεσα στισ θηκες που εχει και στο hfe και στο συνδυασμο που μου εδειξε περιπου 200 βρηκα τους  E B C σωστος?2)επισης ο ADAPTORAS  που εβαλα για τροφοδοσια το μετρησα με το πολυμετρο(οταν τον ειχα στα 9 V) και εβγαζε περιπου 13 V ειναι απο αυτους τουσ απλους με τα 2.5 ευρω πειραζει αυτο?3)τωρα σχετικα με το ρελε εχει 3 επαφες η 1 επαφη .η μεσαια η οποια μετακινειται και η 3 η τελευταια,οταν ειναι εκτος τροφοδοσιας η πρωτη με τη μεσαια ειναι ενωμενες.οταν βαζω τροφοδοσια η μεσαια με τη τελευταια ενωνεται παντα.εγω το πολυφωτο θα  το συνδεσω στη μεσαια και στη τελευταια σωστα?το προβλημα ειναι τωρα οτι το βαζω στη τροφοδοσια και παντα ενωνεται η μεσαια επαφη του ρελε με τη τελευταια,επαιξα με το τριμερ το γυρισα γυρο γυρο εβαλα το δακτυλο πανω στη φωτοαντισταση τιποτα το μονο που εβγαλε λιγο καπνο καπια στιγμη η φωτοαντισταση και η επαφη του ρελε ενωθηκε παλι με την πρωτη,μηπως εχω κανει καμια μ@#$%^&α????βοηθα με λιγο

----------


## ALAMAN

Λοιπόν... το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν πειράζει άν είναι 13V.
Το φωτηστηκό θα το συνδέσεις στην μεσαία και στην τελευταία καλά το είπες.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα το είχα και εγώ. κοίτα τί θα κάνεις, Το Τ1 και το Τ3 όπως τα έχεις τώρα
γύρνατα ανάποδα δημαδή στην θέση του συλέκτη θα βάλεις τον εκπομπό και στην θέση του εκπομπού
θα βάλεις τον συλέκτη.
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ και όταν γύρησα αυτά τα τρανζίστορ το κύκλωμα δούλεψε!!!
δοκίμασέ το πάντως. και γύρνα και το τρίμερ να μην είναι ακριβώς στο τέρμα, βάλτο κάπου στη μέση.

----------


## chris_x

τα εβαλα αναποδα τωρα το ρελε απλα κανει θορυβο αλλα η μεσαια επαφη παραμενει ενωμενη με τη πρωτη,αυτο πρεπει να ναι καλο ετσι μου φαινεται,ρε συ μυριζει ομως μηπως καιγεται τιποτα?πειραζει που το εχω στο breadboard?το τριμμερ το εχω περιπου στη μεση.τωρα εγω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οταν σκοτεινιασει και το βαλω παλι στη τροφοδοσια(η' μηπως πρεπει να το εχω συνεχεια στη τροφοδοσια?) πρεπει η  μεσαια επαφη του ρελε να μετακινηθει και να παει στην τελευταια,τα λεω σωστα????

----------


## ALAMAN

Η τροφοδοσία όταν με το καλό το κατασκευάσεις και θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για έναν σκοπό πχ φωτηστηκό
θα είναι πάντα στο κύκλωμα.
Πολύ σωστά, όταν σκοτεινιάζει το ρελέ πρέπει να κλείσει.

Τώρα τί μυρίζει... ... ...  :Rolling Eyes:  ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## chris_x

οταν θα κανω τη δοκιμη(δηλαδη οταν σκοτεινιασει) πρεπει να ειναι ηδη στη τροφοδοσια απο πολυ ωρα νωριτερα η' να το βαλω εκεινη την ωρα????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν έχει σημασία τί ώρα θα το βάλεις, βάλτο τώρα και κρύψε την φωτοσαντίσταση με το χέρι σου ή με ένα πανί
και το ρελέ πρέπει να κλείσει. άν δεν κλείσει έχουμε πρόβλημα, βεβαίωσε οτι τα υλικά σου δεν είναι καμένα
και κάνε τον κόπο και ξαναφτιάξτο.
σε bread board δεν το έχεις;

----------


## chris_x

sto breadboard το εχω. τη πρωτη φορα που τα τρανζιστορ τα ειχα κανονικα οταν καλυψα την αντισταση εκανε ενα περιεργο θορυβο το ρελε και εκλεισε αλλα εβγαλε καπνο η αντισταση την ειχα και το σταματησα γιατι φοβηθηκα μη τα καψω,την ειχα καλυψει με ενα κουτακι απο καρεμελες ,λες να δουλεψε κανονικα τοτε και να μη χρειαζοταν να γυρισω τα τρανζιστορ

----------


## ALAMAN

Περίεργο
Οι ανιτστάσεις όλες είναι 1/4W έτσι;;
Ξανακάντο απο την αρχή όπως το λέει το κύκλωμα. να δούμε τί θα γίνει.

----------


## chris_x

τη κουκουλωσα με μαυρο πανι και τιποτα μηπως φταιει το ποτενσιομετρο που εβαλα στα 2 ακριανα το συνδεσα και μετρησα την αντισταση του εβγαινε περιπου 2.5 KΩhm. περιμενε εγω μονο τα Ωhm μετρησα στις αντιστασεις πως το καταλαβαινεις αν ειναι 1/4 W?σε σχεση με τι εχουνε 1/4 watt?

----------


## chris_x

επισης οταν τα εχω κανονικα τα τρανζιστορ οπως στο σχημα η μεσαια επαφη του ρελε κλεινει με τη τελευταια και δε κανει θορυβο το ρελε.οταν γυριζω τα τρανζιστορ κανει ενα μικρο τσακ το ρελε αλλα δε κλεινει η μεσαια επαφη με τη τελευταια και βουιζει ολο το ρελε ενω πριν δεν εκανε θορυβο,επισης οταν κουκουλωνω την αντισταση χαμηλωνει ο θορυβος του ρελε γυρναω και το τριμμερ αλλα δε γινετε τιποτα.για να δω αν ειναι καμμενες οι αντιστασεις απλα τισ τσεκαρω στα ΩHM?το πυκνωτη αν εχει ταση?και τα τρανζιστορ στις θηκες στο hfe?

----------


## ALAMAN

Άστο το 1/4W δεν έχει καμία σχέση μην το μπερδέυεις. είναι η ισχύ της αντίστασης.
Με συγχωρείς τώρα το είδα έχει και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο, αλλα στο σχέδιο έχει ένα, που είναι τρίμερ
Την R6  πάρτην αντίσταση όχι ποτενσιόμετρο. πρέπει να έγινε λάθος, εγώ θυμάμαι δεν έβαλα ποτενσιόμετρο
αλλα αντίσταση. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση όμως άν σύνδεσες τα δύο ακριανά. Ξανα κάτο απο την αρχή και πάρε αντίσταση.

----------


## chris_x

να δοκιμασω με μια αλλη αντισταση ασ μην ειναι 2,7 KΩ θα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## Vegeta

φίλε στο κύκλωμα που περιγράφεις η R6 είναι σταθερή αντίσταση και οχι μεταβλητή.αν ήταν μεταβλητή (δηλαδή ποτενσιόμετρο) το σχήμα θα σου έδειχνε και που συνδέεται και η μεσαία της επαφή, άλλωστε ο συμβολισμός του ποτενσιόμετρου είναι αλλιώς (μπορείς να το δεις στην ενότητα της θεωρίας στους συμβολισμούς). αν είναι μια αντίσταση καμμένη εκτός από το πολύμετρο θα το καταλάβεις όταν δώσεις τάση στο κύκλωμα η αντίσταση θα αρχίζει να "καπνίζει" και κάτι θα μυρίζει έντονα.(είναι λίγακι δύσκολο να κάψεις την αντίσταση.)τώρα για το τρανζίστορ στην θήκη hfe του πολύμετρου μετράς το β του τρανζίστορ.(το λεγόμενο και ως κέρδος ρεύματος) για να δεις αν το τρανζίστορ είναι καμμένο ή οχι σε συμβουλεύω να γυρίσεις το πολύμετρο σε ομόμετρο και να μετρήσεις τις αντιστάσεις ανάμεσα στις επαφές του. αν όλα πάνε καλά θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλες.

----------


## chris_x

gia R6 εβαλα μια 2.2ενω ηθελε 2.7 γιατι τωρα αυτη βρηκα, τα τρανζιστορ τα βαλα οπως  στο σχημα αλλα παλι τιποτα οταν μπαινει τροφοδοσια η μεσαια επαφη παει στη τελευταια κουκουλωνω την αντισταση αλα δε παει παλι στη πρωτη επαφη που εκει υποτιθετε θα εχω συνδεσι το φωτιστικο.το τριμερ το εχω σταθερο περιπου στη μεση.τα τρανζιστορ οταν δειχνει το πολυμετρο στο hfe γυρω στα 200 δε σημαινει οτι εχω βρει σωστα και τα E B C?????????

----------


## Vegeta

σωστά τα έχεις βάλει το hfe "παίζει" ανάμεσα από 100 και 300 ανάλογα το τρανζίστορ.

----------


## chris_x

σε καπια φαση η φωτοαντισταση μου εβγαλε λιγο καπνο απ οτι ειδα η φωτοαντισταση πρεπει να ητανε δε καταλαβα και καλα,μυρισε και λιγο λες να καηκε??τη μετραω στα ΩHM αλλα δειχνει 800 Ωhm εχεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## chris_x

τη πρωτη φορα το adaptor το ειχα στα 12V αλλα εγω που το μετρησα ητανε 16  V κοντα λες να το πειραξε αυτο?και κατι αλλο το + παει στον εκπομπο του Τ3 και το - παει στο ενα ακρο του πηνιου του ρελε,- του πυκνωτη και + της διοδου σωστα??????????

----------


## ALAMAN

16V  :Shocked:  
Νομίζω οτι αυτή η τάση είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Το κύκλωμα λέει μέχρι τα 12V.
καλύτερα βάλε ένα 7812 να είσαι σίγουρος για την ασφάλεια του κυκλώματος.

----------


## Vegeta

εαν μύριζε και έβγαζε καπνό σίγουρα έχει καεί.τώρα εαν η τάση είναι 16 V αντί για 12 δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, καλό πάντως θα ήταν να την ρυθμίσεις 12 που σου λένε οι οδηγίες. το + πάει στον εκπομπό, το - πάει στην γείωση. η γείωση στο σχήμα είναι η κάτω γράμμη, γι αυτό τον λόγο εξ' άλλου είναι και πιο παχιά από τις άλλες. αν το κύκλωμα το κάνεις πάνω σε breadboard θα πάρεις σαν γείωση την μεγάλη οριζόντια κόκκινη ή μπλε γραμμή που βρήσκετε στο κάτω μέρος.

----------


## chris_x

to breadboard που εχω δεν εχει γειωση πως θα τη κανω?χρειαζεται?το breadboard που εχω εχει τις 2 πενταδες που ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενες καθετα μετα, εχει για το - μια σειρα βραχυκυκλωμενες ος περα ,μετα μια σειρα για το + και τελος αλλες 2 πενταδες βραχυκυκλωμενες καθετα.Για R6 2.7 ΚΩΜ εβαλα 2 αντιστασεις σε σειρα που εβγαλα απο ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο μια 2.2 ΚΩΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ 560 ΩΗΜ πειραζει?τα τρανζιστορ τα ελενξα στο πολυμετρο κερδος βγαζουν κανονικα τισ τασεις τις μετρησα στις διοδους 0.67 περιπου μια χαρα.το τριμερ το μετρησα στα ΩΗΜ το ρελε επισης στα ΩΗΜ.ο πυκνωτης μια χαρα δειχνει ταση και εκφορτιζεται η διοδος 0.58 V.Αρα εγω πιστευω οτι η φωτοαντισταση πρεπει να χει καει γιατι νομιζω οτιν την ειχα μετρησει στην αρχη και ηταν 800 ΩΗΜ  και τωρα ειναι περιπου 400 ΩΗΜ  αλλα αν ειχε καει δε θα πρεπε να μη δειχνει καθολου?????εσεις τι πιστευετε?επισης το πυκνωτη πρεπει να τον βαλω στο τελος για να ειναι αφορτιστος?

----------


## Vegeta

κοίτα, τη γείωση θα την δημιουργήσεις εσύ. είναι πολύ απλό. όπως έχεις το breadboard θα χρεισημοποιήσεις αυτή την σειρά με - που λες ότι πάει εως πέρα και εκεί θα συνδέσεις οτί βρήσκεται με αρνητική πόλωση.απ ότι βλέπω στο σχήμα στην γραμμή αυτή θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα από τα ποδαράκια του τριμμερ,ένα πόδι της R2,ένα πόδι της R3 , το - του πυκνωτή σου, {ένα καλοδιάκι από την πεντάδα (του breadboard) που έχεις την ανόδο της διόδου και το ρελέ (συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα)} και τέλος το - της τροφοδοσίας σου. όλα αυτά θα τα συνδέσεις στην μεγάλη γραμμή με το - που είναι βραχυκυλωμένη.

----------


## Vegeta

ξέχασα να σου πω για την φωτοαντίσταση. το οτι την μέτρησες και ήταν στην αρχή 800Ω και μετα απο μέρες την ξαναμετράς και σου δείχνει 400Ω δεν σημαίνει και πολλά. εξάλλου η φωτοαντίσταση δεν είναι σταθερή αντίσταση (δεν έχει δηλαδή σταθερή τιμή) ούτε μεταβάλεται με το χέρι όπως το ποτενσιόμετρο. ανάλογα με την φωτεινότητα μεταβάλεται και η τιμή της. ένας τρόπος να την τσεκάρεις είναι να την μετρήσεις στο σκοτάδι και μετά στο φως, αν η τιμή της στο σκοτάδι δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από οτι στο φως τότε έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Κοίτα πώς ακριβώς δουλέυει το bread board, ξέρεις βέβαια αλλα ξανακοίτα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο στοτάδι η φωτοαντίσταση έχει άπειρη αντίσταση.
ενώ στο φώς το αντίθετο.
αφού η φωτοαντίσταση άγει με το φώς.

----------


## chris_x

το ιδιο πραμα δεν εχω κανει? εχω συνδεσει ολα αυτα που λες μεταξυ τους στις πενταδες και με ενα καλωδιο απο το κατω μερος της διοδου // ρελε το εχω συνδεσει στη μεγαλη γραμμη του -.το ιδιο δεν ειναι???????για τη φωτοαντισταση το διαπιστωσα με το πολυμετρο οταν τη κουκουλωνα μεγαλωνε πολυ,πωσ θα καταλαβω αν ειναι καμμενη????????γιατι δε βλεπω κατι αλλο να φταιει
εγω πιστευω οτι τη γειωση τη φτιαχνω αν απο ολα αυτα που ειναι ενωμενα στο κατω μερος παρε ενα καλωδιο και το βαλω σε μια τρυπουλα που δεν επικοινωνει στο κυκλωμα με αλο εξαρτημα η' καλωδιο. τα λεω σωστα?????????σιγουρα ειναι ετσι το σχημα του κυκλωματος?και κατι αλλο εγω ετσι οπως το βλεπω για να δουλεψει κανονικα το μονο που θα επρεπε να γινει ειναι οταν το βαζω στη τροφοδοσια το ρελε να μη κλεινει,στη συνεχεια να παιξω με το τριμμερ και να κλεισει το ρελε και η φωτοαντισταση δεν εχει νοημα να τη κουκουλωσω.το τριμμερ θα το ρυθμισει και αναλογα τι φως δεχοταν η φωτοαντισταση εκεινη την ωρα θα κλεισει το ρελε την επομενη φοραΕτσι δεν ειναι???Εγω τωρα το βαζω στη τροφοδοσια και το ρελε κανει κλικ κλεινει δηλαδη,τα τρανζιστορ τα εχω οπωσ στο σχημα δε τα γυρναω.καμια αλλη ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## Vegeta

πρώτον, καλό θα ήταν να χρεισημοποιήουσες την γείωση έτσι όπως σου είπα στο μήνυμα πιό πάνω. ότι σου δείχνει το σχήμα του κυκλώματος να συνδέεται με την κάτω γραμμή (που έχει δεξιά στο σχήμα το νούμερο 2) να το συνδέσεις στην μεγάλη ενιαία μπλε γραμμή στο κάτω μέρος του breadboard όπως βλέπεις στο σχήμα που έχει δημοσιεύσει πιο πάνω ο ALAMAN. τώρα οτι βλέπεις συνδεδεμένο στην πάνω γραμμή του σχήματος (γραμμή με το νούμερο 1 στα δεξιά της) αυτά θα τα συνδέσεις στην πάνω κόκκινη μεγάλη ενιαία γράμμη του breadboard όπως δείχνει το σχήμα του ALAMAN. στην πάνω κόκκινη γραμμή του breadboard θα βάλεις και το + της τροφοδοσίας σου. στο σχήμα αν έχεις παρατηρήσει γράφει δίπλα +9+12V (εκεί που γράφει το 1 στα δεξιά). στην κάτω μπλε γραμμή του breadboard θα βάλεις το - της τροφοδοσίας σου (στο σχήμα εκεί που γράφει το 2 στα δεξιά). προσοχη:στο σχήμα του ALAMAN αλλό είναι η μπλε και η κόκκινη γραμμή πριν την κίτρινη κάθετο και αλλή μετά.ή θα χρεισημοποιήσεις το κομμάτι πριν την κίτρινη γραμμή ή το κομμάτι μετά.τα κομμάτια δεξιά και αριστερά της κίτρινης γραμμής δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν. είναι σημαντικό να βάλεις σωστά την πόλωση και να μην έχεις το κύκλωμα να στέκεται στον αέρα αλλά να κάνει επαφή με την γείωση. πάντως από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν πρέπει να έχουν πρόβλημα τα εξαρτήματα σου αλλά να μην μπορείς να κάνεις την συνδεσμολογία σωστά.

----------


## Vegeta

δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω ή στα λέω λίγο μπερδεμένα, πάντως αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι με την συνδεσμολογία τότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος από απόσταση. θα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος που να βλέπει το κύκλωμα που φτιάχνεις από κοντά. έγω στην θέση σου θα έπερνα το breadboard μου και πήγαινα έκει που το αγόρασα να μου εξηγήσουν από κοντά πως λειτουργεί. ηλεκτρονικοί είναι συνήθως αυτοί που τα πουλάνε και θα ξέρουν να σου πουν σε 2 λέπτα κάτι που δεν μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω καλά εγώ μέσα από τα μηνύματα. είναι σήμαντικό πάντως να καταλάβεις πως λειτουργεί γιατί πάνω σε αυτό θα στήσεις όλα σου τα κυκλώματα για πρώτη φορά. είναι εύκολο γι αυτό το χρεισημοποιηούν όσοι πρωτομαθαίνουν. φίλε θέλει λιγάκι υπομονή και κουράγιο, ελπίζω να έχεις όρεξη τουλάχιστον.

----------


## chris_x

ορε θα δουλεψει σου λεω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση θα το παλεψω!!κατι αλλο μηπωσ πειραζει που ο πυκνωτης μου ειναι 25 V και οχι 12 V που λεει και επισης το ρελε μου ειναι 12  Α 250 V και οχι 2 Α ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ?πειραζει?

----------


## Vegeta

δεν νομίζω οτι πειράζει. απ' οτι καταλαβαίνω τα 25 V και 12 V είναι αντίστοιχα η μέγιστη διαφορά δυναμικού που βρίσκετε ανάμεσα στις πλάκες του πυκνωτή, δηλαδή μπορεί να λειτουργήσει από αυτές τις τιμές και κάτω. στο σχήμα του κυκλώματος σου δίνει αυτή την τιμή γιατί ίσως δεν χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη από αυτή. είναι δηλαδή θέμα μεγέθους και κόστους των υλικών σου, κάτι που στην περίπτωση που βρίσκεσε δεν νομίζω να σε πειράζει αφού όλα αυτά τα κάνεις ερασιτεχνικά.

----------


## chris_x

χεχεχεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δουλεψε δουλεψε : ))))).το ξαναεφτιαξα οπως μου πες,δηλαδη εβαλα ξεχωριστα καλωδια απο τα στοιχεια στη μπλε γραμμη που ειχα το - και ξεχωριστα στη κοκκινη γραμμη του +.Αληθεια μου εξηγεις λιγο με τη γειωση τι γινετε στην ουσια το ιδιο πραγμα εχα κανει και πριν μονο που ειχα βαλει λιγα καλωδια παραπανω.εβαλα τροφοδοσια πιο χαμηλη 7.8 V και το ρελε απλα βουιζει οταν πλησιαζω την αντισταση κλεινει το ρελε και οταν παιρνω το χερι μου ανοιγει παλι το ρελε και βουιζει ετσι δε πρεπει να λειτουργει?????????????το μονο προβλημα τωρα ειναι οτι του βαζω μια 9 V μπαταρια και το ρελε κλεινει κατευθειαν η μπαταρια στην αρχη εδινε 9.35 V δηλαδη με τη μπαταρια δε δουλευει εχεις καμια ιδεα μηπωσ του φταιει η μεγαλυτερη ταση της μπαταριας???

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλες μπαταρία 9V και κλείνει απευθείας; ρύθμισε πάλι την ευαισθησία.
Μπράβο πάντως  :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## chris_x

ναι ρε γαμωτο το κουναω το τριμμερ αλλα δε γινετε τιποτα θα το ξανακοιταξω

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις άν γίνετε τίποτα πρέπει να τοδείς όταν θα πέσει ο ήλιος για να το καταλάβεις,
ρυθμίζεις την ευαισθησία του φωτός. Για να το καταλάβεις θα το γυρείσεις τέρμα ή δεξιά ή αριστερά, την ώρα που δουλεύει.
άν το ρελέ κλείσει όταν το τρίμερ είναι δεξιά ή αριστερά τότε συγχαριτήρια τα κατάφερες.

----------


## chris_x

ναι καλα αυτο που λες το καταλαβα αλλα με τη μπαταρια κλεινει το ρελε κατευθειαν δεν εχει να κανει με το τριμερ αφου το γυρισα γυρω γυρω. αυτο ειναι το προβλημα τωρα ενω με το τροφοδοτικο δε κλεινει το ρελε δουλευει κανονικα πολυ παραξενο αυτο δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε

----------


## chris_x

καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει???????????????????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Με την μπαταρία κλείνει και με το τροφοδοτικό δεν κλείνει  :Question:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:  
Πολύ παράξενο. Εσύ το έφτιαξες το τροφοδοτικό; κάνε ένα δικό σου καλύτερα.
αυτά του εμπορίου μην τα εμπειστεύεσε  :Wink:

----------


## chris_x

σκοποσ ειναι να φτιαξω το φωτοδιακοπτη να το χρησιμοποιησω κιολας με πιανεις? γ αυτο θελω τη μπαταρια γιατι με το τροφοδοτικο σκ@#$α τρφοδοτικο δηλαδη ενα adaptoras ειναι που βγαζει μεχρι 12 V δε λεει να το χρησιμοποιεις.για στειλε μου κυκλωμα και υλικα για τροφοδοτικο ενα σχετικο καλο για αρχη εχει τιποτα πολυλοκο.τα σταθεροποιημενα τι διαφορα εχουν απο τα αλλα?

----------


## chris_x

θα το καταφερω το τροφοδοτικο τι λες?θελει και ψυκτρες?????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Θέλει μία ψύκτρα για τον σταθεροποιητή αλλα όχι καμία μεγάλη.
Βέβαια το δικό μου το τροφοδοτικό (το σταθερό) που το έχω για τον πομπό μου δεν το έχω βάλει ψύκτρα
και δεν ζεστένετε και πολύ (σχεδόν καθόλου), αλλα καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μία ψύκτρα.

----------


## chris_x

προτεινε μου εσυ καπιο σχεδιο και τα υλικα κοιταζω αυτα που εχετε εδω στο forum αλλα δε ξερω τι θα με καλυπτει,βοηθησε με λιγο να μη ξεπερναει και τα 50 euro.μετα θα χρειαστει και κουτι πως θα τα κανω ολα αυτα?

----------


## chris_x

δε θελω να παρω smart kit θελω μονος μου πιστευω οτι ετσι ειναι πιο καλο γ αυτο βοηθησε με λιγο,τωρα οσο για το φωτοδιακοπτη δουλευει μονο με το τροφοδοτικο,και κατι αλλο το ρελε πρεπει να κανει τοσο θορυβο οταν το βαζω στη τροφοδοσια και ειναι ανοιχτες οι επαφες??????

----------


## Vegeta

μπράβο φίλε που τα κατάφερες, ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσαμε. ήμουν σίγουρος οτι το πρόβλημά σου θα ήταν κάπου με την συνδεσμολογία. τώρα για αυτό το πρόβλημα που λες με την μπαταρία και το τροφοδοτικό δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει η τιμή της τάσης της μπαταρίας αλλά κυρίως αν ο φωτοδιακόπτης χρειάζεται ac ή dc σήμα εισόδου.

----------


## chris_x

χωρις εσας  δε θα χα κανει τιποτα και γ αυτο σας ευχαριστω πολυ.και η μπαταρια και το adaptor συνεχες βγαζουν αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε με τη μπαταρια τη βαζω και αμεσως κλεινει το ρελε ενω με το τροφοδοτικο το βαζω στα 8.5  V και το ρελε βουιζει κουκουλωνω την αντισταση κλεινει το ρελε,ξεκουκουλωνω την αντισταση ανοιγει το ρελε.ετσι δε πρεπει να λειτουργει???????εκανα και το αλλο σημερα  εβαλα στον ηλιο το κυκλωμα του βαζω και τη μπαταρια και δε κλεινει το ρελε οπα λεω δουλεψε αλλα δε βουηζε το ρελε και μετα που σκοτεινιασε δεν εκλεισε το ρελε.τωρα εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι φταιει???? εγω δε μπορω να καταλαβω

----------


## Vegeta

έτσι που λες λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα, όταν το κουκουλώνεις και το ξεκουκουλώνεις. προσπάθησε σήμερα να το βάλεις στο ήλιο με το τροφοδοτικό και οχι με την μπαταρία και δες τι θα σύμβει. χρειάζεται να πειραμάτιστεις και λιγάκι. με το τροφοδοτικό μήπως βάζεις μεγαλύτερη τάση; στο σχήμα σου λεέι 9-12 V και έσυ βάζεις 8,5 V. όσο να ναι και ο πυκνωτής που φορτίζει και ξεφορτίζει συνέχεια θα κρατάει και αυτός κάποιο δυναμικό.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν με την μπαταρία δεν δουλεύει τότε φταίει η μπαταρία, ίσως δεν μπορεί να δώσει το κατάλληλο ρεύμα και γονατίζει.
όσο για τροφοδοτικό γιατί δεν κάνεις το δικό μου http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4878.
Θα σοιυ ανεβάσω και σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό, και όσο για την τιμή το πιό ακριβό εξάρτημα θα είναι ο Μ/Σ υπολογίζω
γύρω στα 6 με 7ευρώ

----------


## chris_x

αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι οταν με το τροφοδοτικο ανεβασω τη ταση κλεινει το ρελε οταν τη κουκουλωνω αλλα οταν τη ξεκουκουλωσω δεν ανοιγει παλι το ρελε

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε και το σχέδιο

----------


## chris_x

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ θα ψτιαξω αυτο το δικο σου αυτο μεχρι 30 V .θα μου πεσει δυσκολο αλλα καποια στιγμη θα το καταφερω πιστευω ευκαιρια να μαθω κιολας γιατι στη σχολη μου ολο θεωριες ετσι δε μαθαινεις .πολλα υλικα βλεπω ομως ποσο σου κοστισε ολο συνολικα?????

----------


## chris_x

τελικα θα μου πεις τι σημαινει το 1/4 WATT στις αντιστασεις??????

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόνο τα υλικά της πλακέτας (ότιβλέπεις επάνω μαζί με ποτενσιόμετρα και τρανζίστορ ισχύος) μου κόστησαν 12 ευρώ.
Το κουτί γύρω στα 10 ευρώ ο μετασχηματιστής γύρω στα 20 ευρώ η ψύκτρα 2 ευρώ τα όγανα 10 ευρώ αυτά
ε υπολίγισε 50 ευρώ.

Το 1/4W σημαίνει το ένα τέταρτο του βάτ δηλαδή άν χωρίσεις το ένα βάτ στα 4 τότε έχεις 0,25W δηλαδή 250mW
Άρα λοιπόν όταν λέμε πχ R1=15kΩ 1/4W ενοούμε αντίσταση στα 250mW ά έχει 1/2 τότε είναι στο μισό W
θυμήσου 1W=1000mW  :Wink:

----------


## chris_x

και τι ειναι αυτο που καθοριζει το 1/4watt σε μια αντισταση ?

----------


## Vegeta

η αντίσταση με 1/4 w θα αντέξει ισχύ μέχρι 1/4 w περίπου. αυτό είναι όλο. υπάρχουν και αντιστάσεις με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ αυτές είναι πιο ογκόδεις και πιο ακριβές. τις αντιστάσεις με πολύ μεγαλύτερη ισχύ συνήθως τις χρεισημοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι και οχι οι ηλεκτρονικοί. οι ηλεκτρονικοί ασχολούνται με μικροηλεκτρονικά και συνήθως δεν χρειάζονται αντιστάσεις με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από θέμα κόστους αλλά και όγκου, όπως σου είχα εξήγησει και σε προηγούμενο μηνυμά με τον πυκνωτή, είναι για παρόμοιους λόγους.
καλά, πηγαίνεις σε σχολή ηλεκτρονικών και δεν σας έχουνε μάθει ακόμα αυτα; ούτε καν πως λειτουργεί το breadboard; ποια σχολή ειναι αυτή;

----------


## gsmaster

Τα Watt σε μια αντίσταση τα υπολογίζεις ανάλογα με την τάση που έχει στα άκρα της και το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει. 
Ο τύπος είναι P =U*I =(V^2)/R =(I^2)*R

όπου 
P = ισχύς σε Watt (W)
U = Τάση σε Volt (V)
I = Ρεύμα σε Ampere (A)
R = Αντίσταση σε Ohm (Ω)

δες και αυτό για τον νόμο το Ωμ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/theory_ohmlaw.php


ΥΓ Στις αντιστάσεις επιλέγουμε την ισχύ τους να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή που θα καταναλωθεί γιατί αλλιώς η αντίσταση καίγεται.

ΥΓ2 επισυνάπτω και ενα χρήσιμο πινακάκι....

----------


## chris_x

ηλεκτρολογια τει ειμαι θα το χρησιμοποιησω στο μελλον σε αλλα μαθηματα ψηφιακα, μικρο και τετοια μεχρι τωρα δεν ετυχε στα μαθηματα που εχω παρει.Εχω μελλον μπροστα μου  :Smile: ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες παιδια

----------


## chris_x

εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα στη διατρητη εγινε πανυγηρι δε δουλευει ομως  ρε γαμωτο τι πατατα εκανα παλι  : ((((((((((( γειωση πως φτιαχνω λετε να του φταιει αυτο???????μια χαρα τα κολησα ρε γαμωτο δεν εκανα τις τελειες  κολησεις αλλα σωστα τα χω κανεικαμια ιδεα κανεις????????

----------


## chris_x

μηπως πειραζει που τα σιδερακια απο τα εξαρτηματα δε τα κοβω και τα κολαω ετσι μεταξυ τους????που δε νομιζω αλλα τι να πω δε ξερω

----------


## chris_x

ρε συ ΑLΑΜΑΝ για το τροφοδοτικο τι πλακετα να παρω? τι διαστασεις?να ειναι ολη με χαλκο και πωσ θα αποτυπωσω το κυκλωμα αυτο που μου χεις δωσει ??για να κανω την αποχαλκωση μετα .εχει πολυ δουλεια δε γινετε με απλη διατρητη(ανεξαρτητες τρυπες).επισης τι μετασχηματιστη να ζητησω,θα χρειαστω αλλα υλικα εκτος απο τα υλικα της πλακετας,μετασχηματιστη και κουτι?????

----------


## ALAMAN

Για τις διαστάσεις της πλακέτας δες στην σελίδα του τροφοδοτικού.
Θα πάρεις μία πλακέτα φωτοευαίσθηητ μονής όψεως
Για να κάνεις την αποχάλκωση θα χρησιμοποιήσεις *αποχαλκωτική σκόνη* διότι κάνει θαύματα
δεν γίνετε με απλή διάτρητη. Γίνετε αλλα το λέω αυτό γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο το κύκλωμα και 1000 φορές
δυσκολότερο απο τον φωτοδιακόπτη.
Θα ζητήσεις έναν μετασχηματιστή 220/24V στα 3Α
Θα χρειαστείς ψύκτρα ταράνδου. (μαύρη άν γίνετε), διακοσμητή για τα ποτενσιόμετρα (κουμπί), διακόπτη on off
για κουτί όχι για φωτιστηκό, καλώδιο (φάση, ουδέτερος, γείωση) πάνω απο 2 μέτρα (για να κάνεις και μερικές συνδέσεις
μέσα στο κουτί) Μπόρνες (κόκκινο, μαύρο), βολτόμετρο 0-30V, αμπερόμετρο 0-3Α ή καλύτερα 0-5Α, ασφαλειοθήκη απο 
τις μικρές καλύτερα, και φυσικά ασφάλεια το λιγότερο 0,5Α (εγώ έβαλα 0,8Α), φίς σούκου φυσικά, ένα μεταλικό κουτί
το δικό μου είναι περίπου 25χ10χ15.
Νομίζω αυτά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

για τη κοληση που σου πα εχεις υποψη σου?????????

----------


## chris_x

επισης το κυκλωμα πωσ θα το αποτυπωσω πανω στη φωτοευαισθητη?????

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί σου είπα το κύκλωμα θα το τυπώσεις πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## chris_x

εννοουσα για τη κολληση χωρισ μολυβδο αν ειναι ακριβη και τι κολλητηρι θελει αν αξιζει να αγορασω κατι τετιο γιατι θα παρω κολλητηρι ετσι κ αλλλιως.Δηλαδη οπωσ το χω απο τον υπολογιστη θα το εκτυπωσω σε ενα χαρτι και μετα θα το ζωγραφισω με ανεξιτηλο πανω στη χαλκινη πλακετα?αλλος τροπος?

----------


## ALAMAN

Λοιπόν Καταρχάς πρέπει να έχεις έναν καλό εκτυπωτή είτε inkject είτε laser
Θα αγοράσεις διαφάνειες ανάλογα με τον εκτυπωτή σου άν έχεις inkject θα πάρεις για inkject κτλ.
Θα κατεβάσεις το irfanview απο εδώ και μετά θα ανοίξεις το τυπωμένο  με αυτό το πρόγραμμα, θα βάλεις τις διαστάσεις που έχει στην σελίδα του κυκλώματος. Έπειτα αφού θα το εκτυπώσεις *δύο* φορές, θα κόψεις τα τυπωμένα όχι ακριβώς άσε και λίγο περιθώριο
και θα τα κεντράρεις ωστε να πέσει ακριβώς το ένα πάνω στο άλλο. Έπειτα πρέπει να φτιάξεις έναν θάλαμο υπεριώδους
ακτινοβολίας. Θα αγοράσεις μία λάμπα υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας (κοστίζει γύρω στα 20 ευρώ) και θα φτιάξεις τον θάλαμο
απο ένα κουτί, που στο πάνω μέρος θα κρέμετε η λάμπα σαν φωτιστηκό σπιτιού. (το κουτί ας έχει το ύψος ενός υπολογιστή
και πλάτος όσο να χωράει μία πλακέτα). Αφού φτιάξεις το κουτί, θα πάρεις το τυπωμένο που τύπωσες πάνω στην διαφάνεια και θα το βάλεις πάνω στην φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα. θα το αφήσεις στον θάλαμο για 10 λεπτά (ανάλογα με την ισχύ της λάμπας σου, και με την ποιότητα της πλακέτας). Μετά θα φτιάξεις ένα διάλειμα εμφάνησης. Θα πάρεις tuboflo και θα το διαλείσεις σε ένα μπουκάλι ενός λίτρου μην το βάλεις όλο το φακελάκι βάλε περίπου 3 με 4 καπάκια του μποκαλιού γεμάτα
με tuboflo. κούνησέ το καλά να διαλειθεί, και έπειτα πάρε μία μικρή λεκανίτα βάλε μέσα το διάλειμα και απευθείας βάλε μέσα 
την πλακέτα και τρίψτην ωσότου εμφανιστούν οι γραμές του κυκλώματος. έπειτα πάρε ένα φακελάκι αποχαλκωτική σκόνη 
και βράσε νερό σε ένα μπρίκι πάρα πολύ καλά και βάλτο και αυτό σε μία λεκανίτσα και απο πάνω βάλε όλη την σκόνη. ανακάτεψέτο καλά για να διαληθεί το μείγμα και βάλε μέσα την πλακέτα. Άν όλα έχουν πάει καλά όταν βάλεις μέσα ην πλακέτα στην σκόνη θα εμφανιστούν οι γραμές με φυσιολογικό χρώμα δηλαδή χρυσές και το υπόλοιπο μέρος της πλακέτας
(που πρόκειτε να αποχαλκωθεί) θα γίνει ρόζ. Και σε περίπου 20 λεπτά θα έχει έτοιμη πλακέτα για τρύπημα.
Ά σε κούρασα και δεν έχεις καταλάβει κατι ξαναρώτα το, είμαι πρόθυμος να στο ξαναπαντήσω.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

αλλος τροπος για να αποφυγω ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια πριν την αποχαλκωση ,δηλαδη εννοω το τυπωμα,γιατι απ ολα αυτα που λες ουτε ο εκτυπωτης που εχω δε πρεπει να κανει εχω ενα HP 3550
τι ειναι το inkject καλα εχω μεινει πισω εγω.τωρα οσο για το θαλαμο κουτι και λαμπα που μπορω να βρω?δηλαδη αν με καποιο τροπο μπορεσω με ενα μαρκαδορο ανεξιτηλο να ζωγραφισω το σχεδιο πανω στη πλακετα και μετα να κανω την αποχαλκωση δε θα ηταν πιο ευκολο???

----------


## chris_x

δηλαδη????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι δεν μπορείς με μαρκαδόρο. Ο κετυπωτής σου κάνει όλοι κάνουν.
Λάμπα θα βρείς 100% στον μουτσιούλη στην θεσσαλονίκη, δωδεκανήσου.
Ρώτα και απο εκεί που ψωνήζεις συνήθως τα υλικά σου μπορεί να έχουν.
Το κουτί φτιάξτο εσύ απο ότι υλικό πότειμάς εγώ έχω χαρτόκουτο. εσύ μπορείς
να το κάνεις απο ξύλο για να είναι και πιό ανθεκτικό
Αλλα γιατί να το κάνει τόσο ανθεκτικό δεν θα το πάρεις να τρέχεις, το δικό μου το έχω εδώ και 1 χρόνο
και δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα.
Ο κύριος Νίκος επάνω τί έγραψε;

----------


## gsmaster

ALAMAN, Μην τον στέλνεις κατευθείαν στα βαθιά το παιδί και δεν ξέρει μπάνιο.... κρίμα είναι. Τι του λες για αποχάλκωση και να φτιάξει τροφοδοτικό με περιορισμό, εφόσον βλέπεις ότι δεν το κατέχει το άθλημα. 

Εγώ θα του πρότεινα ένα τροφοδοτικό με το LM317 το οποίο είναι μικρό κύκλωμα, αξιόπιστο, και μπορεί να γίνει σε διάτρητη εύκολα απο εναν αρχάριο με μεγάλες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας. Δεν έχει βέβαια περιορισμό ρεύματος αλλά θα κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά του, στα πρώτα κυκλώματα, και θα εξασκηθεί κι όλας. 

Το να φτιάξεις πλακέτες δεν είναι εύκολη υποθεση αν δεν έχεις ξανακάνει, θέλει πολύ πειραματισμό μέχρι να βρείς τον τρόπο. Αρχικά πειραματίσου με μικρά κομμάτια για να βρείς τις αναλογίες και τους χρόνους και όταν μάθεις, κάνεις και κανονικά κυκλώματα σε πλακέτες. Στο στάδιο που είσαι όμως οι διάτρητες θα σε σώσουν.

----------


## chris_x

μηπως εχει δικιο ρε συ ALAMAN κ εγω ετσι πιστευω ας δοκιμασω κατι πιο απλο γ αρχη εχεις υλικα και κυκλωμα γ αυτο που λεει ο gsmaster?????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Κάνε αυτό --> ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ LM317

----------


## chris_x

ωραια αυτο μου φαινεται ειναι στα μετρα μου.αν γινετε να μου πεις και τα επιπλεον υλικα ψυκτρες διακοπτες και τετια σε εχω πρηξει το ξερω αλλα τι να κανω κ εγω   :frown:

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν με έχεις πρίξει καθόλου  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
καταρχήν το θέλεις σε κουτί;
Μία ψύκτρα για το LM317 ένα κουμπί για το ποτενσιόμετρο. 
ένα βολτόμετρο 0-30V, ένα αμπερόμετρο 0-5Α, δύο μπόρνες κόκκινη μαύρη,
ένα μεταλικό ή πλαστικό κουτί. μία ασφαλειοθήκη, μία σφάλεια, ένα καλώδιο (φάση, ουδέτερος, γείωση) πάνω απο 2 μέτρα
για κάνεις και μερικές συνδέσεις μέσα στο κουτί, ένα φίς σούκου, έναν διακόπτη on off νομίζω αυτά.

----------


## chris_x

ναι σε κουτι

----------


## chris_x

το κυκλωμα της πλακετας ενταξει το πιασα δεν ειναι και πολυ δυσκολο,τα υπολοιπα τα αμπερομετρα και αυτα πως θα τα συνδεσω καλα θα μου πεις ετσι κ αλλιως οταν θα το φτιαχνω αλλα θελω να εχω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα ετσι στο μυαλο μου  : )

----------


## ALAMAN

Σσε τί κουτί προτειμάς πλαστηκό ή αλουμινένιο;
καλύτερα κάντο σε πλαστηκό και μήν πάρεις ούτε βολτόμετρο ούτε αμπερόμετρο
απλά θα το μετράς με πολύμετρο κάθε φορά που θα δείνεις τροφοδοσία
Βασικά και όργανα να έχεις πάλι πρέπει να το μετράς όταν θέλεις να πάρεις ακριβώς τάση
διότι τα όργανα δεν έχουν καλή ακρίβεια γιατί δεν είναι ψηφιακά.

----------


## chris_x

ωραια πλαστικο οπωσ μου τα λες ρε συ μεχρι ποσα VOLT θα βγαζει?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ορίστε και ένα σχέδιο που θα σου χρειαστεί

----------


## ALAMAN

Κοίταξε τώρα για τα βόλτ εμένα μου έβγαζε αρκετά ρύρω στα 28V αν θυμάμαι καλά
εσύ βασικά το πολύ 24 χρειάζεσε. αλλα να ξέρεις δεν έχει καλή ακρίβεια.

----------


## chris_x

το φωτοδιακοπτη θα τον ξαναφτιαξω μεχρι που να δουλεψει που θα παει θα δουλεψει το ατιμο,βασικα παιζει να εκανα πατατα με το κολλητηρι δεν ειχε ψιλη μυτη γ αυτο θα παω να παρω ενα καλο

----------


## akisbach

Φίλε,άλαμαν αν στο τροφοδοτικό μεταβλητής τάσης,το λμ317 δεν ειναι Τ,έχουμε προβλημα ετσι??Γιατι έχω ενα λμ317 αλλα δεν είναι Τ.μάλλον πρεπει να πάρω Τ .

----------


## akisbach

Χρήστο,γεια χαρα και από μένα! Γουέλκαμ στο φόρουμ.
Σου προτείνω να μην πάρεις κανένα ακριβό κολλητήρι(βέλλερ).Δεν έχει σημασία για εμάς που ασχολούμαστε ερασιτεχνικά.Και πάνω από όλα,πρόσεξε τα βαττ
του.Καλό είναι να μην είναι πολλά,γιατί τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα ειναι ευπαθή στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.20-30 βαττ είναι πολύ καλά.εγώ έχω ένα με 25βάττ.
ααα επίσης κοιταξε τοο κολλητήρι που θα πάρεις να παίρνει ανταλλακτικά μύτες και καλό θα ήταν και αντιστάσεις.(προερετικά για τις αντιστάσεις).Μην ξεφύγεις πολύ πάνω από το δεκάευρο.
Αυτά από μένα.
Φιλικά,Άκης

----------


## chris_x

γεια σου φιλε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες αγορασα ενα κολλητηρι 30 W με ψιλη μυτη παιρνει και ανταλλακτικες 11 euro. εχω φαει κολημμα με το φωτοδιακοπτη μια δουλευει μια δε δουλευει τι να πω δε ξερω μια χαρα τα συνδεω τι να πω δε ξερω

----------


## akisbach

Καλή επιλογή το κολλητήρι σου.Τι να σου πω για το φωτοδιακόπτη,δεν ξέρω.Προσωπικά δεν τον έχω φτιάξει.Όταν τον κάνω θα σου πώ. Άμα κόλλησες με το φωτοδιακόπτη,φτιάξε κάτι άλλο και μετά ξαναγύρνα σ'αυτόν.Μου δούλεψαν πολύ καλα ο πιεστικός διακόπτης και ο χρονοδιακόιπτης 0-20 sec.Σου προτείνω να τους κάνεις.Αργότερα κάνεις και έναν θερμοστάτη.Είναι εκπληκτικός!

Τα λέμε...
Άκης

----------


## chris_x

ορε θα δουλεψει σου λεω,εγω θα το φτιαχνω μεχρι που να δουλεψει   : )) θα τα εχω υποψη μου τα κυκλωματακια  σε ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## Vegeta

βλέπω τα τελευταία σου μηνύματα φίλε χρήστο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που πρωτοέχεις πρόβλημα, στο φωτοδιακόπτη ή στο τροφοδοτικό;

----------


## chris_x

αστο το τροφοδοτικο θα το φτιαξω μετα το φωτοδιακοπτη,λοιπον ειχα φτιαξει το φωτοδιακοπτη στο breadboard δουλεψε μετα το φτιαχνω στη διατρητη αλλα δε δουλεψε ειχα κανει σωστα τη συνδεσμολογια βεβαια οι κολησεις μου δεν ηταν καλες αλλα δεν ειχα κανει βραχυκυκλωματα και τα κολαγα μερικα εξαρτηματα με τα παδαρακια τους και αλλου με καλωδια.ελα ομωσ που δε δουλεψε ειχα τασεις στις αντιστασεις και στα τρανζιστορ αλλα το ρελε ουτε βουιζε αλλα ουτε κ εκλεισε αυτη τη φορα  : (( εχεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να φταιει????????

----------


## Vegeta

δηλαδή σαν κύκλωμα το κατάφερες στο breadboard αλλά απέτυχε η επανακατασκευή του στην διάτρητη;...
στις κολήσεις που έκανες στην διάτρητη δεν μπορώ να σου πω και πολλά, οι κολήσεις είναι ένα είδος χειροτεχνίας, το μαθάνεις καλύτερα με το καιρό και την πείρα. εγώ την πρώτη φορά που πήγα να κάνω κόληση νόμιζα οτι τα είχα όλα σωστά αλλά το κύκλωμα δεν λειτουργούσε όπως έπρεπε. το έκανα άνω-κάτω και μετά από ώρα κατάλαβα οτι πάνω στην κόληση είχα βραχυκυκλώσει καταλάθος την βάση και τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ μου. και αυτό το κατάλαβα μετά από πολλή ώρα όταν το είχα κάψει και μύριζε πια.

----------


## chris_x

βραχυκυκλωμα δεν εκανα ειμαι σιγουρος με το κολλητηρι αν το ακουμπησα παραπανω ωρα υπαρχει περιπτωση να καψα τιποτα?τα ποδαρακια οπου δε τα κολησα μεταξυ τους τα ειχα αφησει ετσι απο κατω δε τα χα κοψει αλλα δεν εχει σημασια ξερω γω τι να πω.στη διοδο τη ταση πρεπει να εχω?επισης κατι γενικο αν θελω να μετρησω ρευμα με το πολυμετρο πωσ το κανω πρεπει να το κοψω?και πωσ θα καταλαβω αν κατι ειναι καμμενο με το πολυμετρο????????

----------


## Vegeta

εγώ στην θέση σου (αν έχεις υπομόνη) θα ξανάπαιρνα τα υλικά, θα ξανάφτιαχνα τον φωτοδιακόπτη στο breadboard θα ήμουν σίγουρος οτι δουλεύει έκει καλά και μετά θα έπαιρνα την διάτρητη και θα τα κόλαγα ένα-ένα σιγά-σιγά με υπομονή.
με ένα πολύμετρο θα έλενχα αν τα υλικά μου κάνουν σωστή επαφή (σύμφωνα με αυτά που θα είχα υπολογίσει στο breadboard). ακόμα, αν θέλεις και πριν από το breadboard το κάνεις μια εξομοίωση με ένα προγραμματάκι στον υπολογιστή σου και έχεις καθαρίσει. αυτά τα βήματα πιστεύω οτι είναι καλό να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε κάθε κατασκευή σου.

----------


## chris_x

τα ξαναπηρα και το ξαναφτιαξα στο breadboard αλλα τωρα κλεινει το ρελε ,ρε συ μηπωσ φταινε τα υλικα αυτη η φωτοαντισταση που πηρα τωρα ειναι διαφορετικη απο αυτη που ειχα πρωτα δεν ειναι πορτοκαλι ειναι πρασινι σαν led τι να πω μια δουλευει μια δε δουλευει,μηπως φταιει που εχει και συνεφια ολη μερα???

----------


## Vegeta

οι δίοδοι φτιάχνονται από 2 ημιαγώγημα υλικά (πυρήτιο και γερμάνιο). αν η δίοδος είναι πυρητίου τότε η τάση της έιναι 0,7 V. αν η δίοδος είναι γερμανίου τότε η τάση της είναι 0,3 V. οι δίοδοι που κυκλοφορούν συνήθως στο εμπόριο είναι πυρητίου και η τάση τους είναι 0,7 V. αν κάτι είναι καμένο όταν το μετράς με το πολύμετρο θα σου δίνει "τρελές" τιμές στην αντιστάση του.

----------


## Vegeta

το οτι έχει συνεφιά δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν λειτουργεί και με το φως απο την λάμπα του δωματίου σου και οχι απαρέτητα με ηλιακό φως. εγω τους φωτοδιακόπτες που έχω πάρει τους θυμάμαι όλους πορτοκαλί,(ίσως να ήταν η ίδια παρτίδα) αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι το χρώμα λέει και πολλά.

----------


## chris_x

τα καταφερα με τη πρωτη κατασκευη παιδια χειροκροτηστε χε χε χε αφου σας εβγαλα τη πιστη.τωρα οσον αφορα το τροφοδοτικο τι πρεπει να προσεχω στο breadboard με το μετασχηματιστη?το breadboard δουλευει με την υποβιβασμενη εναλλασσομενη ταση του δευτετερευοντος η θελει μονο συνεχες?στο breadboard θα ξεκινησω απο τον ανορθωτη και μετα?

----------


## frogman

Ναι, θα ξεκινήσεις από την γέφυρα, μετά τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και ούτο κάθε εξής και τον μετασχηματιστή θα τον συνδέσεις με καλώδια στα αντίστοιχα σημεία.

----------


## chris_x

το breadboard γενικα δουλευει με εναλλασσομενο??????????????

----------


## ALAMAN

Δουλεύει, αλλα όχι με μεγάλη τάση μέχρι και 24V το έχω δουλέψει (είχα φτιάξει τροφοδοτικό)
Εξαρτάτε και απο τα αμπέρ όμως. Μην κάψεις τις γραμές σύνδεσεις.

----------


## chris_x

Καλησπερα παιδια.Σημερα πηρα τα υλικα για το τροφοδοτικο με το LM317T και εχω τις εξης αποριες γ αρχη.διαβαστε πρωτα και μετα γ.....θειτε στα γελια χε χε χε!!λοιπον 1) ζητησα καλωδιο με γειωση και φις σουκο και επειδη δεν ειχε ξεχωριστο μου εδωσε ενα κομματι(δηλαδη το φις ειναι μονοκομματο με το καλωδιο των 3 αγωγων) αλλα ο αγωγος της γειωσης ειναι συνδεδεμενος με ενα σιδερακι πανω στο φις με μια τρυπα(δεν εχει δηλαδη ακροδεκτη για να μπαινει στη πριζα)μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε πως γινετε αυτο με τη γειωση δεν πρεπει να εχει 3 ακροδεκτες φαση ουδετερος γειωση και να μπαινει στη πριζα??????Αυτη η απορια ειναι γενικη με απασσχολουσε πολυ καιρο χε χε χε!!!  2) Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι λιγο μεγαλος α ατιμος και δε χωραει ορθιος μεστο κουτι,πειραζει να τον ξαπλωσω μπρουμυτα η ανασκελα???(δηλαδη να τον βιδωσω στα πλαγια)  3) το πρωτευων τυλιγμα του Μ/Σ ειναι το απο πανω και το δευτευρευων το απο κατω σωστα?? 4) εχει σχεση σε πιο ακροδεκτη του πρωτευοντος θα βαλω τη φαση και τον ουδετερο? η τα βαζω οπως να ναι?? 5) που θα βαλω τη γειωση οταν θα το κανω στο breadboard και που οταν θα το φτιαχνω στο κουτι???Το Μ/Σ και τον ανορθωτη θα τον εχω πριν το breadboard και μετα ξεκιναω τη συνδεσμολογια στο breadboard σωστα???????  6)Ο πυκνωτης C2 που δεν ειναι υλεκτρολυτικος τον βαζω οπως να ναι δεν εχει πολικοτητα σωστα??????? 7) για το ποτενσιομετρο βραχυκυκλωνω το μεσαιο ακροδεκτη με εναν ακρινο (οπιον να ναι) και μετα το συνδεω σαν μια απλη αντισταση σωστα?και τελευταια πειτε μου λιγο για την ασφαλεια τι κανει μου δωσε μια μεχρι 2 A μηπως ηθελε μεγαλυτερη??πως τη συνδεω και που τη βαζω?σε ενα κουτακι μπαινει εχει πολικοτητα αυτο το πραμα??πολλα ρωταω το ξερω αλλα τι να κανω κ εγω  : (  Περιμενω απαντηση σας για να ξεκινησω

----------


## babisko

1. Ο αγωγός της γείωσης μήπως είναι συνδεμένος σε ένα λαμάκι που προεξέχει στις άκρες του φις; Δηλαδή είναι αρσενικό φις σούκο;
2. Δεν πειράζει, αρκεί μην ακουμπήσουν σε μεταλλική επιφάνεια και βραχυκυκλώσουν οι ακροδέκτες του.
3. Τι εννοείς επάνω και κάτω; Συνήθως το πρωτεύον είναι τυλιγμένο εσωτερικά και το ή τα δευτερεύον/τα εξωτερικά. Επίσης στην περίπτωσή σου που ο Μ/Σ είναι υποβιβασμού τάσης και όχι ανύψωσης τάσης, το λεπτόπτερο σύρμα είναι το πρωτεύον και το χοντρότερο είναι το δευτερεύον.
4. Όχι, δεν έχει σχέση η πολικότητα στον Μ/Σ. Τα συνδέσεις όπως νάναι.
5. Την γείωση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ θα την συνδέσεις στο κουτί που θα βάλεις την κατασκευή, ή πάνω στον πυρήνα του Μ/Σ π.χ. σε μια βίδα που σφίγγει τα ελάσματα του πυρήνα του. Όταν εργάζεσαι με breadboard, μπορείς να γειώσεις τον πυρήνα του Μ/Σ, αν και δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο στα στάδια των δοκιμών (πάντα όμως με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, καθόσον θα δουλεύεις με εκτεθιμένα και γυμνά καλώδια, γιατί η τάση της ΔΕΗ είναι επικίνδυνη και θανατηφόρα). Αλλά δεν κατάλαβα κάτι, το τροφοδοτικό θα το κάνεις σε ράστερ; Θα αντέξει το ράστερ τα μεγάλα ρεύματα του τροφοδοτικού σου ή θα καεί; Καλό είναι να το κάνεις σε διάτρητη πλακέτα, κολλώντας τα εξαρτήματα.
6. Οι πυκνωτές χωρίς πολικότητα συνδέονται όπως νάναι.
7. Σωστά

Η ασφάλεια δεν έχει πολικότητα, κανονικά μπαίνει στο πρωτεύον του Μ/Σ. Η τιμή της ποικίλει και εξαρτάται από την ισχύ του Μ/Σ.

Ελπίζω να έλυσα κάποιες απορίες σου. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι άλλο, εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## chris_x

ετσι ακριβως φιλε η γειωση ειναι σε ενα λαμακι.δοκιμαστικα πρωτα στο raster  και μετα σε διατρητη..(γ  αυτο λεω τον ανορθωτη δεν θα τον βαλω στο raster,απο κει και μετα θα δουλεψω στο raster σωστα δε τα λεω???ρε συ σιγουρα το λεπτοτερο ειναι το πρωτευων.αφου στο πρωτευων θα εχω 220 V δε πρει να ειναι το χοντροτερο????????επισησ το ποτενσιομετρο τι νοημα εχει να ειναι 4.7 αφου ειναι ρυθμιστικη αντισταση???για εξηγα το λιγο

----------


## babisko

Το φις αυτό είναι πρίζα σούκο, η οποία έχει την γείωση στα αντίστοιχα λαμάκια και έτσι μεταφέρεται στο καλώδιο...

Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η τάση ενός τυλίγματος συγκεκριμένου Μ/Σ, τόσο μικρότερης έντασης ρεύμα περνάει από αυτό, επομένως θέλει λεπτότερο σύρμα. 
Στην δική σου περίπτωση αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ο Μ/Σ είναι π.χ. 220 Watts, τότε το πρωτεύον θα διαρρέεται από 220Watts / 220 Volts = 1 Ampere και το δευτερεύον έστω οτι είναι 25 Volts, τότε θα διαρρέεται από 220 Watts / 25 Volts = 8,8 Ampere περίπου. Κατάλαβες γιατί χρειάζεται χοντρότερο σύρμα στο δευτερεύον στην προκειμένη περίπτωση; Αν όμως είχες έναν Μ/Σ με πρωτεύον π.χ. 220 Volts, ίδια ισχύ με το προηγούμενο παράδειγμα (220Watts) και δευτερεύον ας υποθέσουμε 450 Volts (σε μια περίπτωση τροφοδοσίας ενός λαμπάτου μηχανήματος ας πούμε) τότε το δευτερεύον των 450 Volts θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα 220 Watts / 450 Volts = 0,5 Ampere περίπου.
Επομένως στην δεύτερη περίπτωση το πρωτεύον θα έχει το χοντρότερο σύρμα και το δευτερεύον το λεπτότερο.

Το ποτενσιόμετρο χρειάζεται για να ρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού και όταν βρίσκεται σε θέση μέγιστης αντίστασης, σύμφωνα με το datasheet της εταιρίας που το κατασκευάζει πρέπει να είναι περίπου 5 ΚΩ.

Καλή επιτυχία την κατασκευή σου και ότι άλλο χρειαστείς, πάλι εδώ είμαστε

----------


## chris_x

ευχαριστω φιλε το πιασα αυτο με το μετησχηματιστη το διαβασα και σε ενα βιβλιο πριν λιγο.το φις ομως αυτο πως θα ενωθει με τη γειωση της πριζας αφου εχει το λαμακι με τη τρυπα δεν εχει ακροδεκτη να μπει μεστη πριζα.επισης μετρησα το ποτενσιομετρο και ειναι 10 KΩ και οχι 5 που λεει στο κυκλωμα πειραζει?????την ασφαλεια τη βαζω σε σειρα στο πρωτευων του μετασχηματιστη?????

----------


## babisko

Να υποθέσω ότι η πρίζα σου έχει τρεις τρύπες σε διάταξη τριγώνου. Οι δυο οριζόντιες είναι η φάση και ο ουδέτερος, ενώ η κορυφή είναι η γείωση. Αν είναι έτσι να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν αντάπτορες για αυτού του είδους τις πρίζες. άλλη λύση είναι να αλλάξεις το φις και να βάλεις ένα που να ταιριάζει στην πρίζα σου (προτιμότερο). 

Για το ποτενσιόμετρο, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά, γιατί δεν έχω δουλέψει το LM317. Πιστεύω ότι δεν πειράζει, αλλά ας απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος που ίσως γνωρίζει καλύτερα.
Η ασφάλεια μπάινει στο πρωτεύον του Μ/Σ και η τιμή της σε αμπέρ πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη με την ισχύ του Μ/Σ και βρίσκεται από τον τύπο I=P/Vp, όπου I η ένταση σε ampere, P η ισχύς του Μ/Σ σε Watts και Vp η τάση του πρωτεύοντος σε Volts (εδώ 220-230 Volts). Η ισχύς του Μ/Σ αν δεν την γνωρίζεις, είναι η τάση του δευτερεύοντος επί την ένσταση του δευτερεύοντος. Φροντίζεις η ασφάλεια να είναι η αμέσως μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν την τιμή που θα βρεις. Δηλαδή αν οι παραπάνω πράξεις σου δώσουν 0,4 Α θα βάλεις 0,5Α ασφάλεια.

----------


## chris_x

αφου ο Μ/Σ ειναι στα 24 V ,2 A   η ισχυς του ειναι 48 watt αρα 48/230=0.2 Α εμενα η ασφαλεια μου γραφει απ εξω στο κουτακι 10 Α 250 Vac αλλα η ασφαλεια πανω δε γραφει ampere μονο 250 Vac γραφει πειραζει?????

----------


## babisko

> αφου ο Μ/Σ ειναι στα 24 V ,2 A   η ισχυς του ειναι 48 watt αρα 48/230=0.2 Α εμενα η ασφαλεια μου γραφει απ εξω στο κουτακι 10 Α 250 Vac αλλα η ασφαλεια πανω δε γραφει ampere μονο 250 Vac γραφει πειραζει?????



Αφού το κουτί που είναι η ασφάλειες γράφει 10Α, τότε και οι ασφάλειες είναι 10Α. Εσύ χρειάζεσαι 0,2Α και θα βάλεις ασφάλεια 10Α  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Είπαμε να βάλεις την αμέσως επόμενη σε ένταση ασφάλεια, όχι την 50πλάσια  :Exclamation:  
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν γράφουν οι ασφάλειες πόσα A είναι; Μήπως δεν πρόσεξες καλά; Συνήθως γράφουν 10/250, που σημαίνει 10Α και τάση 250V.

Αν ο Μ/Σ είναι όπως λες 24V - 2Α, τότε χρειάζεσαι μια ασφάλεια 315mA (0,315A αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχει τέτοια ασφάλεια) άντε να βάλεις το πολύ 0,5Α, αλλά όχι και 10Α. Θα είναι σαν να μην έχεις ασφάλεια.

----------


## chris_x

η ασφαλειοθηκη γραφει 10 Α και οι ασφαλειες ειναι 2 Α ΟΠΟΤΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ αυτη που λες με τη καταλληλη ασφαλειοθηκη η δε παιζει ρολο η τιμη της ασφαλειοθηκης??

----------


## babisko

Όχι, η τιμή της ασφαλειοθήκης δεν έχει σημασία. Δείχνει την μέγιστη ασφάλεια που μπορεί να δεχτεί. Μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις την ασφαλειοθήκη με μικρές ασφάλειες. Οι ασφάλειες των 2 Α είναι αρκετά μεγάλες για το κύκλωμά σου. Πάρε μερικές μικρότερες. Στην ανάγκη μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις, αλλά στην ουσία δεν θα έχεις προστασία. Γιατί μέχρι να καούν οι ασφάλειες των 2 Α από τον Μ/Σ θα περάσει αρκετά μεγάλο ρεύμα ικανό να τον κάψει. Αυτό βέβαια σε κάποια δύσκολη περίπτωση, στην οποία τότε και χρειάζεται η ασφάλεια (π.χ. σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος του δευτερεύοντος). Βέβαια, να έχεις υπόψη ότι οι Μ/Σ δεν καίγονται και τόσο εύκολα όσο οι ημιαγωγοί και αντέχουν σε μικρής διάρκειας βραχυκυκλώματα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## chris_x

α ξεχασα η γεφυρα μου ειπε οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερη γυρω στα 10 A ΕΝΩ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ 3 Α πειραζει??δε γραφει πανω ενα PB1010 γραφει μονο τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## babisko

Η γέφυρα που έχεις (PB1010) αντέχει σε μέγιστη ανάστροφη τάση 700V και ένταση 10A.  Εδώ  μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το datasheet και να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της. Αυτά (700V-10A) είναι οι μέγιστες τιμές που μπορεί να χειριστεί η γέφυρα. Σαφέστατα και μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με μικρότερες τάσεις και ρεύματα.

----------


## chris_x

σ ευχαριστω φιλε να σαι καλα

----------


## babisko

Εδώ είμαστε για να βοηθάμε ό ένας τον άλλον.
Καλή δουλειά
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

ρε παιδια δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως ψυχει ενα απλο σιδερακι το LM317T απλως δεν αφηνει να πεσει πανω του μεγαλη θερμοκρασια????????Επισης στο πανω μερος του LM που εχει ενα κομματακι με μια τρυπα στη μεση τι ειναι αυτο?το συνδεω πουθενα??καπου διαβασα οτι εχω vout εκει.τι το κανω αυτο?

----------


## babisko

> ρε παιδια δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως ψυχει ενα απλο σιδερακι το LM317T απλως δεν αφηνει να πεσει πανω του μεγαλη θερμοκρασια????????Επισης στο πανω μερος του LM που εχει ενα κομματακι με μια τρυπα στη μεση τι ειναι αυτο?το συνδεω πουθενα??καπου διαβασα οτι εχω vout εκει.τι το κανω αυτο?



Το LM317 θα πρέπει να το βιδώσεις πάνω σε μια ψύκτρα για να ψύχεται!!!
Αν δεν θα τραβάς πολύ ρεύμα, τότε μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και χωρίς ψύκτρα, αν και εγώ θα σου συνιστούσα να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε μια ψύκτρα, παρεμβάλοντας ανάμεσα στο LM και την ψύκτρα ένα φύλλο μίκας (είναι ειδικά φύλλα τα οποία ενώ είναι μονωτικά για το ρεύμα, έχουν καλή αγωγιμότητα στην θερμότητα). Ο λόγος ύπαρξης του μετάλλου και της τρύπας στο LM είναι για αυτόν τον λόγο. Το μέταλλο είναι για την καλύτερη απαγωγή της θερμότητας από την ψύκτρα και η τρύπα για το βίδωμα του LM στην ψύκτρα. Η βίδα επίσης πρέπει να μονωθεί με κάποιες πλαστικές ροδέλες, ώστε να μην έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή το LM με την ψύκτρα. Να μετρήσεις με ωμόμετρο αν υπάρχει ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ κάποιου ακροδέκτη του LM και της ψύκτρας μετά την τοποθέτησή του (δεν πρέπει να έχει).

----------


## gsmaster

Μπορείς να παραλήψεις τους μονωτήρες κτλ στην ψύκτρα, αρκεί να εξασφαλίσεις ότι ολόκληρη η ψύκτρα δεν θα ακουμπάει κάπου αλλού. Αν βάλεις κάποια σχετικά μικρή ψύκτρα δεν χρειάζεται καν να την βιδώσεις καπου, θα στηρίζεται στο ίδιο το LM

----------


## chris_x

ρε παιδια τι βιδες πρεπει να αγορασω επειδη στο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μου ειπε να αγορασω καλυτερα απο σιδηροπωλειο.πρεπει να εχουν καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο???????

----------


## babisko

> ρε παιδια τι βιδες πρεπει να αγορασω επειδη στο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων μου ειπε να αγορασω καλυτερα απο σιδηροπωλειο.πρεπει να εχουν καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο???????



Το πάχος της βίδας πρέπει να είναι 3 χιλιοστά και το μάκρος ανάλογα με την ψύκτρα. Μην ξεχάσεις και το παξιμάδι, έτσι;

Έχεις ΠΜ

----------


## chris_x

Αμαν παει τα καψα!!!!!   : (((   .Πηρε φωτια η αντισταση 220 Ω καρβουνο εγινε.Λετε να χει καει και τιποτ αλλο??το raster ισα που μαυρισε λιγο το πλαστικο απο πανω,το ξεβιδωσα απο κατω αλλα δε φαινοταν τιποτα ειχε ενα αυτοκολλητο.Πως θα καταλαβω αν εχει καει το raster?????????Λοιπον θα σας πω με τη σειρα τι εκανα και θα μου πειτε τι πατατες εκανα.1)Εβαλα τον ανταπτορα για το φις επειδη η πριζα μου ειναι παλια για να εχω γειωση και οταν μετραω τη ταση στα ακρα των καλωδιων που πανε στο πρωτευων ειναι 1.35 V αν ειναι δυνατον 220 δεν πρεπει να ναι??? τη γειωση την εβαλα πανω σε μια τρυπα του μετασχηματιστη.οταν βγαζω τον ανταπτορα(και τη γειωση δε τη συνδεω) εχω κανονικα ταση 220 V και 24 V στο δευτευρευων.τι γινετε??τι δε κανω σωστα?Εγω το συνδεσα τελικα χωρισ ανταπτορα και χωρις γειωση και τελικα τα φουντωσα.Λοιπον πως τα συνδεσα ακουστε.....Απο το + της γεφυρας(στην οποια γεφυρα ειχα συνεχη ταση γυρω στα 21) το συνδεσα στο + του raster και απο το - της γεφυρας στο - του raster μετα ξεχωριστα απο τα κατω ακρα των C1 , C2 , C3, R2(ποτενσιομετρου) και C4 με ξεχωριστα καλωδια τα συνδεσα στο - του raster και τα απο πανω ακρα των C1, C2 ,C4 ,R1, στο   + του  raster. το LM και τισ διοδους αφου τα συνδεσα μεταξυ τους μετα ολο αυτο το συνδεσα στο πανω ακρο του C2 και το πανω ακρο της D3 στο+ του raster.Τελος τα + και - που θα καταληγανε στισ μπορνες το επαιρνα παλι απο το + και - του raster.κατι μου βρωμαει ομως ετσι οπως το κανα .Τι κοτσανα εκανα μπορειτε να μου πειτε??Τα + και - των μπορνων μηπως δεν επρεπε να τα παιρνω απο τα + και - του raster που κατεληγαν τα + και - της γεφυρας?????Καλα σας μουρλανα τωρα ξεχασατε και αυτα που ξερατε.Το LM δε το βαλα σε ψυκτρα λετε να καηκε????????

----------


## babisko

> Εβαλα τον ανταπτορα για το φις επειδη η πριζα μου ειναι παλια για να εχω γειωση και οταν μετραω τη ταση στα ακρα των καλωδιων που πανε στο πρωτευων ειναι 1.35 V αν ειναι δυνατον 220 δεν πρεπει να ναι??? τη γειωση την εβαλα πανω σε μια τρυπα του μετασχηματιστη.οταν βγαζω τον ανταπτορα(και τη γειωση δε τη συνδεω) εχω κανονικα ταση 220 V και 24 V στο δευτευρευων.τι γινετε??τι δε κανω σωστα?



Από αυτό πρέπει να συμπεράνεις ότι κάτι δεν συνδέεις σωστά. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να βάζεις γείωση στον Μ/Σ και η τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ να γίνεται 1.35V   :Shocked:  
Αλήθεια πως μετράς την τάση στο πρωτεύον και στο δευτερεύον; Μήπως δοκιμάζεις στην κλίμακα DCV; Θα πρέπει να την μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο στο ACV. Οι τάσεις που μετράς θα πρέπει να είναι 220-240V στο πρωτεύον και περίπου 24V στο δευτερεύον, ΠΑΝΤΑ εναλλασόμενο (AC Volt)





> Εγω το συνδεσα τελικα χωρισ ανταπτορα και χωρις γειωση και τελικα τα φουντωσα.Λοιπον πως τα συνδεσα ακουστε.....Απο το + της γεφυρας(στην οποια γεφυρα ειχα συνεχη ταση γυρω στα 21) το συνδεσα στο + του raster και απο το - της γεφυρας στο - του raster μετα ξεχωριστα απο τα κατω ακρα των C1 , C2 , C3, R2(ποτενσιομετρου) και C4 με ξεχωριστα καλωδια τα συνδεσα στο - του raster και τα απο πανω ακρα των C1, C2 ,C4 ,R1, στο   + του  raster. το LM και τισ διοδους αφου τα συνδεσα μεταξυ τους μετα ολο αυτο το συνδεσα στο πανω ακρο του C2 και το πανω ακρο της D3 στο+ του raster.Τελος τα + και - που θα καταληγανε στισ μπορνες το επαιρνα παλι απο το + και - του raster.κατι μου βρωμαει ομως ετσι οπως το κανα .Τι κοτσανα εκανα μπορειτε να μου πειτε??Τα + και - των μπορνων μηπως δεν επρεπε να τα παιρνω απο τα + και - του raster που κατεληγαν τα + και - της γεφυρας?????Καλα σας μουρλανα τωρα ξεχασατε και αυτα που ξερατε.Το LM δε το βαλα σε ψυκτρα λετε να καηκε????????



Βγάλε τα όλα από το ραστερ και αφού ηρεμήσεις λίγο, άρχισε την συναρμολόγηση κομμάτι - κομμάτι με πολύ προσοχή, σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο. Δηλαδή: Αφού συνδέσεις την τάση των 220V στο πρωτεύον του Μ/Σ, χωρίς να συνδέσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΕ άλλο μέτρησε την τάση στο δευτερεύον. Θα πρέπει να έχεις περίπου 24 V. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά; Εννοείται το πολύμετρο στην ανάλογη κλίμακα μέτρησης εναλλασόμενης τάσης (AC Volts). Συνεχίζουμε με την σύνδεση της γέφυρας και του πρώτου ηλεκτρολυτικού πυκνωτή. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην πολικότητα του πυκνωτή και της γέφυρας. Το + του πυκνωτή στο + της γέφυρας και το - του πυκνωτή στο - της γέφυρας. Μέτρησε την τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα μέτρησης συνεχούς τάσης (DC Volts). Θα πρέπει να έχεις μια τάση περίπου 33-34 DC Volts. Εντάξει μέχρι εδώ; Συγχαρητήρια, μόλις κατασκεύασες ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό με έξοδο 34 Volt και δυνατότητα παροχής περίπου 2A.
Πάμε τώρα και στα υπόλοιπα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δηλαδή προσεκτικά, τοποθετείς και όλα τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται για την σταθεροποίηση και ρύθμιση της τάσης (LM317, αντίσταση, ποτενσιόμετρο, πυκνωτές και στο τέλος την δίοδο, η οποία είναι προστασία για ανάστροφη τάση).

Το LM δεν νομίζω να κάηκε, δεν είναι και τόσο ευαίσθητο και έχει προστασία από βραχυκυκλώματα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν κατάλαβα τίποτε από αυτά που γράφεις για τις συνδέσεις, δεν είσαι σαφής. Μην απελπίζεσαι, κανείς από όλους εδώ μέσα που έκαναν από απλές μέχρι και σύνθετες κατασκευές δεν τις έκαναν να λειτουργήσουν με την πρώτη. Σημαντικό είναι να διπλο και τριπλοελέγξεις το κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες πριν το τροφοδοτήσεις με τάση, για να αποφύγεις τα "ατυχήματα" και φυσικά την απογοήτευση που δημιουργεί μια αποτυχία. Και είπαμε, αν δεν προσπαθήσεις, δεν μαθαίνεις.    :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

Ενταξει τοσο πατατες δε κανω στο AC το χω στο auto to πολυμετρο.Καλα τα λες αλλα ξερεις πιο ειναι το παραλογο οτι οταν βγαζω τον ανταπτορα και χωρισ γειωση εχω κανονικα 221 V οταν τον βαζω δεν εχω τοση.Παρατηρησα και το αλλο οτι οταν ακομπαω στα ακρα του μετασχηματιστη το πολυμετρο και δεν ακουμπαω τα καλωδια δε μου βγαζει 220 ποτε βγαζει ποτε δε βγαζει παραξενο τα χω σφιξει τα καλωδια πανω στα ακρα τι να πω δε κανουν καλη επαφη,μηπως τη γειωση δε πρεπει να τη βαζω στο μετασχηματιστη.Τελος για τη συνδεσμολογια απαντησε μου μονο σ αυτο ειναι λαθος να παιρνω ξεχωριστα καλωδια απο τα ακρα των στοιχειων και να τα βαζω στο + και - του raster????????και επισης ειναι λαθος να βαζω το + και - της γεφυρας στο + και - του ραστερ και ταυτοχρονα να παιρνω το τελικο + και - (μπορνες) απο το + και - του raster????Ελπιζω να το πιασες καπως τωρα

----------


## babisko

> Ενταξει τοσο πατατες δε κανω στο AC το χω στο auto to πολυμετρο.Καλα τα λες αλλα ξερεις πιο ειναι το παραλογο οτι οταν βγαζω τον ανταπτορα και χωρισ γειωση εχω κανονικα 221 V οταν τον βαζω δεν εχω τοση.Παρατηρησα και το αλλο οτι οταν ακομπαω στα ακρα του μετασχηματιστη το πολυμετρο και δεν ακουμπαω τα καλωδια δε μου βγαζει 220 ποτε βγαζει ποτε δε βγαζει παραξενο τα χω σφιξει τα καλωδια πανω στα ακρα τι να πω δε κανουν καλη επαφη,μηπως τη γειωση δε πρεπει να τη βαζω στο μετασχηματιστη.Τελος για τη συνδεσμολογια απαντησε μου μονο σ αυτο ειναι λαθος να παιρνω ξεχωριστα καλωδια απο τα ακρα των στοιχειων και να τα βαζω στο + και - του raster????????και επισης ειναι λαθος να βαζω το + και - της γεφυρας στο + και - του ραστερ και ταυτοχρονα να παιρνω το τελικο + και - (μπορνες) απο το + και - του raster????Ελπιζω να το πιασες καπως τωρα



Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι παίζει με την πρίζα και την γείωση. Η γείωση δεν επιρρεάζει την τάση του Μ/Σ. Πιθανόν ο αντάπτορας δεν είναι σωστός.
Τώρα για τις συνδέσεις. Τι εννοείς ξεχωριστά καλώδια από τα άκρα των στοιχείων; Αν εννοείς να συνδέσεις δυο ξεχωριστά καλώδια στους ακροδέκτες ενός πυκνωτή π.χ., και να τα συνδέεις στο ράστερ, όχι δεν είναι λάθος. Τώρα αν πρέπει να τα βάλεις στο + και - του ράστερ, εξαρτάται για ποιό στοιχείο μιλάμε.
Μα φίλε μου, αν βάλεις το + και - της γέφυρας στο + και  - του ράστερ αντίστοιχα και πάρεις επίσης αντίστοιχα το + και - για την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού, τις μπόρνες όπως αναφέρεις, ποιός ο λόγος να βάλεις το ράστερ, αφού έτσι παίρνεις την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού από την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης του LM και των υπολοίπων στοιχείων (αντίσταση, ποτενσιόμετρο κ.λ.π.); Στην περίπτωση αυτή έχεις ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό, στο οποίο ο Μ/Σ υποβιβάζει την τάση, η γέφυρα ανορθώνει αυτήν την τάση και ο πυκνωτής την φιλτράρει. Πως θα ρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου;

----------


## chris_x

εχεις δικιο.λοιπον ακου το παραξενο το εφτιαξα οχι ολο μεχρι και το πρωτο πυκνωτη γιατι δεν εχω και αντισταση(καηκε) και οταν το εβαζα χωρις ανταπτορα στο πυκνωτη ειχα 32.58 V μια χαρα,δε πειραζω τιποτ αλλο και βγαζω μονο τον ανταπτορα ταση 0.7  V και ολο επεφτε δεν ειναι παραξενο αυτο.Δηλαδη δε μπορω να φανταστω κατι που φταιει τι προβλημα να χει ο ανταπτορας 3 σιδερακια ειναι μυστηρια πραματα

----------


## chris_x

και κατι αλλο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις λιγο σχετικα με τα αμπερ που βγαζει το καθε τροφοδοτικο,συγεκριμενα σε αυτο που φτιαχνω το ρευμα αυτο πανω στο κυκλωμα που το μετραω?ακομα υπαρχει αλλος τροπος (γενικα μιλαω τωρα)εκτος απο το να κοψεις το κυκλωμα για να μετρησεις ρευμα(δε νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλα ρωταω εγω τωρα).Επισης πια διαφορα εχουν τα τροφοδοτικα αναλογα με το ρευμα που βγαζουν ,σε τι χρησιμευει το καθενα?δηλαδη αν 2 τροφοδοτικα που βγαζουν τασεις απο 0 - 30V αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα ampere στην εξοδο τι διαφορα εχουν???????

----------


## babisko

> εχεις δικιο.λοιπον ακου το παραξενο το εφτιαξα οχι ολο μεχρι και το πρωτο πυκνωτη γιατι δεν εχω και αντισταση(καηκε) και οταν το εβαζα χωρις ανταπτορα στο πυκνωτη ειχα 32.58 V μια χαρα,δε πειραζω τιποτ αλλο και βγαζω μονο τον ανταπτορα ταση 0.7  V και ολο επεφτε δεν ειναι παραξενο αυτο.Δηλαδη δε μπορω να φανταστω κατι που φταιει τι προβλημα να χει ο ανταπτορας 3 σιδερακια ειναι μυστηρια πραματα



Πράγματι είναι πολύ περίεργο.
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι σίγουρα σωστός; Λειτουργεί σωστά; Όταν έχεις τον αντάπτορα και την γείωση συνδεμένη στον μετασχηματιστή, μήπως ο μετασχηματιστής και ειδικά το καρουλάκι του ζεσταίνεται έστω και λίγο; Μια σκέψη που κάνω είναι μήπως έχει κάποια σπείρα από κάποιο τύλιγμα διαρροή προς τον πυρήνα και με την γείωση δημιουργεί προβλήματα.
Το παραπάνω είναι λίγο απίθανο αλλά παρόμοια περίπτωση μου έτυχε σε κινητήρα καυστήρα πετρελαίου καλοριφέρ. Όταν δεν υπήρχε γείωση, ο κινητήρας περιστρέφονταν κανονικά, αλλά όταν έβαζα γείωση πάνω του, οι στροφές μειώνονταν πάρα πολύ και μπορούσες να τον σταματήσεις με το χέρι. Το πρόβλημα ήταν σε διαρροή του τυλίγματος προς το κέλυφος, τόση ώστε να μην ρίχνει την ασφάλεια.

----------


## babisko

> και κατι αλλο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις λιγο σχετικα με τα αμπερ που βγαζει το καθε τροφοδοτικο,συγεκριμενα σε αυτο που φτιαχνω το ρευμα αυτο πανω στο κυκλωμα που το μετραω?ακομα υπαρχει αλλος τροπος (γενικα μιλαω τωρα)εκτος απο το να κοψεις το κυκλωμα για να μετρησεις ρευμα(δε νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλα ρωταω εγω τωρα)



Ο πιο απλός τρόπος είναι να βάλεις ένα αμπερόμετρο ή το πολύμετρο στην ανάλογη κλίμακα σε σειρά με το κύκλωμα που θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις. Άλλος τρόπος είναι να βάλεις μια μικρής τιμής αντίσταση σε σειρά στο κύκλωμα και να μετράς την πτώση τάσης πάνω σ' αυτήν με ένα μιλλιβολτόμετρο. Με τον νόμο του ΩΜ μπορείς να βρεις την τιμή της (και την ισχύ της), ώστε να έχεις σωστή ένδειξη στο μιλιβολτόμετρο.





> Επισης πια διαφορα εχουν τα τροφοδοτικα αναλογα με το ρευμα που βγαζουν ,σε τι χρησιμευει το καθενα?δηλαδη αν 2 τροφοδοτικα που βγαζουν τασεις απο 0 - 30V αλλα εχουν διαφορετικα ampere στην εξοδο τι διαφορα εχουν???????



Πολύ απλά, αυτό που λες και συ, ότι μπορούν να δώσουν μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο ρεύμα, δηλαδή περισσότερα ή λιγότερα αμπερ, άρα μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη ισχύ. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αυτό με τα περισσότερα αμπερ, μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει ισχυρότερες ή περισσότερες συσκευές.

----------


## chris_x

λοιπον το συνδεσα χωρισ γειωση, το φτιαξα στο raster και δουλεψε μια χαρα.Μεγιστη τροφοδοσια 26.47 V  ολε ολε ολε(προσωρινα εβαλα μια αντισταση απο παλιες που κολησα στη σειρα γυρω στα 212 Ω)λες να υπαρχει τιποτα προβλημα ετσι που το δοκιμαζω τωρα μεχρι να ξαναπαω στο μαγαζι να αγορασω αλλη)Που λες μαλλον α ανταπτορας φταιει γιατι τον βαζω στη πριζα ετσι σκετο χωρις αλλη συνδεσμολογια και τον μετραω και βγαζει 1.35 V.Το κοιταω γυρω αν εχει καμια βιδα πουθενα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε εχω τρελαθει μ αυτο το πραμα αυτο δεν εχει ξανασυμβει ποτε στην ιστορια.3 σιδερακια ειναι τι σκατα μπορει να φταιει?Επισης μου εξηγεισ λιγο τη λειτουργια των C2 , C3 , C4 ,R1 και του LM.Για τον C1  ξερω εξαλειφει την κυματωση για τα αλλα δε ξερω.Επισης οταν λες σταθεροποιηση τι εννοεις γιατι χρειαζεται ολη αυτη η συνδεσμολογια μετα τον C1?εγω ειδα μετα των C1 μια σταθερη ταση 32.4 V και μετα με ενα ποτενσιομετρο να παιρνω τισ τασεις που θελω,τοσο απλα δε γινετε?. Επισης κατι τελευταιο βλεπω σε κατι παλιες πλακετες που ψαχνω για εξαρτηματα αντιστασεις με 5 χρωματα και οχι 4.πως βρισκω τις τιμες τους και πωσ καταλαβαινω πια ειναι η ανοχη για να ξεκινησω απο την αλλη να υπολογιζω βαση των χρωματων?????επισης δε μου πες το ρευμα που βγαζει το τροφοδοτικο που το μετραω στο κυκλωμα μου?

----------


## babisko

> λοιπον το συνδεσα χωρισ γειωση, το φτιαξα στο raster και δουλεψε μια χαρα.Μεγιστη τροφοδοσια 26.47 V  ολε ολε ολε(προσωρινα εβαλα μια αντισταση απο παλιες που κολησα στη σειρα γυρω στα 212 Ω)λες να υπαρχει τιποτα προβλημα ετσι που το δοκιμαζω τωρα μεχρι να ξαναπαω στο μαγαζι να αγορασω αλλη)



Συγχαρητήρια πολύ χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες   :Very Happy:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  
Όσο για την αντίσταση που είναι 212 Ω αντί 220, δεν πειράζει καθόλου, απλά είναι θέμα χώρου και αντιαισθητικό.  :OK:  





> Που λες μαλλον α ανταπτορας φταιει γιατι τον βαζω στη πριζα ετσι σκετο χωρις αλλη συνδεσμολογια και τον μετραω και βγαζει 1.35 V.Το κοιταω γυρω αν εχει καμια βιδα πουθενα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε εχω τρελαθει μ αυτο το πραμα αυτο δεν εχει ξανασυμβει ποτε στην ιστορια.3 σιδερακια ειναι τι σκατα μπορει να φταιει?



  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  





> Επισης μου εξηγεισ λιγο τη λειτουργια των C2 , C3 , C4 ,R1 και του LM.Για τον C1 ξερω εξαλειφει την κυματωση για τα αλλα δε ξερω.



Ο C1 είναι για την εξομάλυνση όπως λες, όπως επίσης και ο C2, οποίος δεν είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός και βοηθάει στην απομάκρυνση των πολύ υψηλών συχνοτήτων - παρασίτων του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, καθόσον οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί δεν τα καταφέρνουν σε αυτές τις συχνότητες. Οι C3 - C4 φιλτράρουν τις τάσεις στα σημεία που βρίσκονται, με σκοπό την καλύτερη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος και προς αποφυγή ταλαντώσεων και αστάθειας. Η R1 σε συνδυασμό με την R2 δημιουργούν έναν διαιρέτη τάσης, την οποία παίρνει σαν αναφορά το LM317, προκειμένου να ρυθμίσει την τάση εξόδου του και επίσης να την σταθεροποιήσει στην επιθυμητή τιμή, η οποία ορίζεται από το ποτενσιόμετρο R2.





> Επισης οταν λες σταθεροποιηση τι εννοεις γιατι χρειαζεται ολη αυτη η συνδεσμολογια μετα τον C1?εγω ειδα μετα των C1 μια σταθερη ταση 32.4 V και μετα με ενα ποτενσιομετρο να παιρνω τισ τασεις που θελω,τοσο απλα δε γινετε?.



Η τάση στον C1 των 32,4 Volts, δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένη, άσχετα αν μετρώντας την με το πολύμετρο την βλέπεις σταθερή. Αν όμως βάλεις φορτίο το οποίο δεν είναι σταθερό, δηλαδή δεν τραβάει σταθερό ρεύμα, όπως π.χ. ένας ενισχυτής ήχου (του οποίου το ρεύμα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με την μουσική), θα δεις ότι η τάση δεν είναι σταθερή. Με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο είναι αδύνατο να ρυθμίσεις όπως λες την τάση γιατί θα εξαρτάται από το φορτίο και κατά δεύτερο λόγο, ότι το ποτεσνιόμετρο πρέπει να είναι μεγάλης ισχύος για να μπορέσει να δώσει το ρεύμα που θα τραβάει το φορτίο. Άσε που τα ποτενσιόμετρα ισχύος είναι και πανάκριβα και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην καταστραφεί από το ρεύμα που το διαπερνά αν δεν είναι της ανάλογης ισχύος. Ενώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο από το ποτενσιόμετρο R2 περνάει ένα πολύ - πολύ μικρό ρεύμα και το οποίο ρυθμίζει την τάση εξόδου του LM317 και το οποίο με την σειρά του μπορεί να χειριστεί πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα. Λειτουργεί δηλαδή σαν ρυθμιστική βαλβίδα τάσης (και ρεύματος).





> Επισης κατι τελευταιο βλεπω σε κατι παλιες πλακετες που ψαχνω για εξαρτηματα αντιστασεις με 5 χρωματα και οχι 4.πως βρισκω τις τιμες τους και πωσ καταλαβαινω πια ειναι η ανοχη για να ξεκινησω απο την αλλη να υπολογιζω βαση των χρωματων?????



Οι αντιστάσεις με 5 χρώματα είναι μεγαλύτερης ακρίβειας από αυτές των 4 χρωμάτων και η ανάγνωσή τους είναι η ίδια με των 4 χρωμάτων, μόνο που εδώ όπως χειριζόμαστε τα δυο πρώτα χρώματα στις αντιστάσεις των τεσσάρων χρωμάτων, χειριζόμαστε τα τρία πρώτα χρώματα. Παραδείγματα:

4 χρωμάτων  ==> κόκκινο - κόκκινο - καφέ - χρυσό ==> 2 - 2 - Χ10 - 5% ==> 22Χ10 - ανοχή 5% ==> 220Ω και ανοχή 5%
5 χρωμάτων  ==> κόκκινο - κόκκινο - κίτρινο - κόκκινο - καφέ  ==> 2 - 2 - 4 - Χ100 - 1% ==> 224Χ100 - ανοχή 1% ==> 22400 Ω και ανοχή 1% 






> επισης δε μου πες το ρευμα που βγαζει το τροφοδοτικο που το μετραω στο κυκλωμα μου?



Αν εννοείς την ένταση του ρεύματος που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σε μια συσκευή, απλά βάζοντας ένα αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά με την συσκευή.
Αν εννοείς το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει μετά ττο LM317, είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το LM317, και που είναι σύμφωνα με το datasheet του κατασκευαστή το 1,5Α
Αν εννοείς το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει μετά την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης (δηλαδή από τον C1) τότε εξαρτάται από τον μετασχηματιστή. Ο δικός σου είναι, όπως γράφεις παραπάνω, 2Α, άρα μπορεί να δώσει κάτι λιγότερο από 2Α (περίπου 1,5Α)

----------


## chris_x

σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μπαμπη για τις απαντησεις σου και κατι τελευταιο σχετικα με το κυκλωμα ο ακροδεκτης ADJ του LM  τι ρολο παιζει γιατι να μην εχει μονο Vin vout???Ξεκιναω με τη διατρητη και οτι χρειαστω θα στειλω μηνυμα.και παλι σ ευχαριστω

----------


## babisko

> σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μπαμπη για τις απαντησεις σου και κατι τελευταιο σχετικα με το κυκλωμα ο ακροδεκτης ADJ του LM  τι ρολο παιζει γιατι να μην εχει μονο Vin vout???Ξεκιναω με τη διατρητη και οτι χρειαστω θα στειλω μηνυμα.και παλι σ ευχαριστω



Αν είχε μόνο Vin - Vout ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξής του;
Ο ακροδέκτης ADJ (adjust) υπάρχει για αυτό που λέει το όνομά του: ρυθμιστής, δηλαδή ρυθμίζει την τάση εξόδου.

Καλή επιτυχία στην κατασκευή σου. Και όπως έχουμε πει, διπλο και τριπλοέλεγχο πριν την τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα, για να αποφύγουμε δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα και απογοητεύσεις.
Χαίρομαι που μπόρεσα να σε βοηθήσω  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chris_x

ξεχασα να ρωτησω τις βιδες του μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να τισ μονοσω?δηλαδη θα χει προβλημα αν ειναι ετσι εκτεθημενες εξω απο το αλουμινενιο κουτι?επισης το διακοπτη που τον βαζω στο αλλο ακρο του πρωτευοντος του μετασχηματιστη(στο ενα εχω την ασφαλεια και στο αλλο βαζω το διακοπτη σωστα????)εχεις καμια ιδεα πωσ θα κολησω το διακοπτη πανω στο κουτι? εχω παρει εναν σαν αυτον που εχουν στα pc

----------


## babisko

> ξεχασα να ρωτησω τις βιδες του μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να τισ μονοσω?δηλαδη θα χει προβλημα αν ειναι ετσι εκτεθημενες εξω απο το αλουμινενιο κουτι?



Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να μονωθούν οι βίδες, ούτε αν είναι εκτεθειμένες έξω από το αλουμινένιο κουτί. Απλά θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις, αφού η κατασκευή σου μπαίνει σε μεταλλικό κουτί (αλουμίνιο), να τοποθετηθεί γείωση σε μια βίδα πάνω στο κουτί και αυτό για λόγους ασφαλείας. Μάλλος κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις με την πρίζα σου!!!





> επισης το διακοπτη που τον βαζω στο αλλο ακρο του πρωτευοντος του μετασχηματιστη(στο ενα εχω την ασφαλεια και στο αλλο βαζω το διακοπτη σωστα????



Όχι ότι είναι λάθος αυτό που λες, αλλά το καλώδιο από την πρίζα πρέπει να έχει τρια καλώδια. Το ένα είναι η γείωση που πρέπει όπως είπαμε να συνδεθεί στο κουτί (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ποιά είναι η γείωση!!!!). Το ένα από τα υπόλοιπα δυο (όποιο νάναι) θα πάει κατευθείαν στο ένα άκρο του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή και το άλλο θα πάει στο ένα άκρο του διακόπτη, από το άλλο του διακόπτη θα πάει στην ασφάλεια και από το άλλο άκρο της σαφάλειας θα πάει στο άλλο (ελεύθερο) άκρο του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή. Δηλαδή ο διακόπτης και η ασφάλεια θα συνδεθούν σε σειρά και μετά από την ασφάλεια θα πάει στον μετασχηματιστή.





> εχεις καμια ιδεα πωσ θα κολησω το διακοπτη πανω στο κουτι? εχω παρει εναν σαν αυτον που εχουν στα pc



Δεν καταλαβαίνω όταν λες πως θα κολλήσω τον διακόπτη στο κουτί. Βίδα ή βίδες δεν έχει; Με κάποιον τρόπο πάντως θα πρέπει να τον στερεώσεις πάνω στο κουτί.

Και κάτι άλλο, κατά την άποψή μου πολύ σημαντικό. *ΟΛΑ* τα σημεία που έχουν την τάση του δικτύου (ΔΕΗ) θα πρέπει να είναι μονωμένα με μονωτικά μακαρόνια ή τουλάχιστον με μονωτική ταινία (οι επαφές του διακόπτη, της ασφάλειας, και του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή). Αυτό γιατί όταν ανοίξει κάποιος το κουτί, υπάρχει περίπτωση άθελά του να ακουμπίσει σε κάποιο από αυτά τα σημεία το χέρι του ή έστω κάποιο κατσαβίδι ή κάποιο εργαλείο τέλος πάντων και κανείς δεν ξέρει τι μπορεί να συμβεί. Οι κανόνες ασφαλείας πρέπει να τηρούνται σχολαστικά, γιατί το κακό μπορεί να συμβεί.

----------


## chris_x

Ηλεκτρολογια σπουδαζω στο τει της πατρας.Εννοειται φιλε πως θα βαλω μονωτικη στις συνδεσεις και κατι αλλο ποση αποσταση περιπου πρεπει να χει η πλακετα(απο εκει που θα εχω κολησει τα εξαρτηματα πανω της)γιατι θα ακουμπαει λιγο ο μετασχηματιστης μου στη διατρητη  απο το μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

παιδια καλησπερα.
εχω σχεδον φτιαξει εναν ενισχυτη με το tda1558q στα 2χ22w.
μαζι με τον προενισχυτη που βρηκα στο forum σας(και σας ευχαριστω).
μια απορια εχω ομως......
το rcd εχει απο πισω τα rca line out.
πρεπει οποσδηποτε να τον συνδεσω σε αυτα εκει, 'η μπορω και κατ'ευθειαν απο τα πισω ηχεια? να ενωσω τα καλωδια των ηχειων στα line in του προενισχυτη εννοω, για να γλυτωσω το περασμα των καλωδιων στο μαρσπιε του αυτοκινητου.
 ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να δουλεψει.....

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

> παιδια καλησπερα.
> εχω σχεδον φτιαξει εναν ενισχυτη με το tda1558q στα 2χ22w.
> μαζι με τον προενισχυτη που βρηκα στο forum σας(και σας ευχαριστω).
> μια απορια εχω ομως......
> το rcd εχει απο πισω τα rca line out.
> πρεπει οποσδηποτε να τον συνδεσω σε αυτα εκει, 'η μπορω και κατ'ευθειαν απο τα πισω ηχεια? να ενωσω τα καλωδια των ηχειων στα line in του προενισχυτη εννοω, για να γλυτωσω το περασμα των καλωδιων στο μαρσπιε του αυτοκινητου.
> ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να δουλεψει.....



 κανεις?????

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μπορείς, γιατί το σήμα στα καλώδια των ηχείων είναι πολύ ισχυρό και επίσης το σήμα εκεί είναι πιθανότατα συμμετρικό. Θα χρειαστείς λοιπόν έναν διαιρέτη τάσης και ένα πυκνωτή σε σειρά για να κόψεις τη συνεχη συνιστώσα των 6 βολτ.

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

> Δεν μπορείς, γιατί το σήμα στα καλώδια των ηχείων είναι πολύ ισχυρό και επίσης το σήμα εκεί είναι πιθανότατα συμμετρικό. Θα χρειαστείς λοιπόν έναν διαιρέτη τάσης και ένα πυκνωτή σε σειρά για να κόψεις τη συνεχη συνιστώσα των 6 βολτ.



 ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
δηλαδη μονο απο τα rca....γμτ και δεν ηθελα να μπλεξω με τοσα καλωδια....

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είπα αυτό. Απλώς είπα ότι δεν μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις απευθείας.

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

> Δεν είπα αυτό. Απλώς είπα ότι δεν μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις απευθείας.



 το καταλαβα απλα δεν θελω να 'μπλεξω' με πολλα κυκλωματα....
ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικα αυτος ο διαιρετης τασης πως φτιαχνεται και τι πυκνωτη βαζουμε?
αν ειναι κατι απλο να το κανω....

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

http://circuits.datasheetdir.com/271...Q-circuits.jpg
δεν δουλευει......
δοκιμασα να το συνδεσω σε r/cd αλλα τιποτα. δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο το ρευμα που του εδωσα(απο μετα/στη 12v/500ma)
ακουγοταν πολυυυυυυυυ αμυδρα εως καθολου.
πιο πολυ φυσημα ειχα παρα ηχο μουσικης.

θελω να φτιαξω ενα μικρο ενισχυτη για να φτιαξω ενα γουφερακι στο αμαξι μου. το rcd μου εχει εξοδο για sub και θελω να το ενισχυσω και να φτιαξω μια μικρη κουτα.
τι να κανω ρε παιδια.....
εχω τα tda 1558q, tda 1557q, tda 7388
μπορω να κανω κατι με αυτα? δεν με νοιαζει να φτιαξω προενισχυτη εκτος και αν ειναι απολυτως απαραιτητο.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

> http://circuits.datasheetdir.com/271...Q-circuits.jpg
>  θελω να φτιαξω ενα μικρο ενισχυτη για να φτιαξω ενα γουφερακι στο αμαξι μου. το rcd μου εχει εξοδο για sub και θελω να το ενισχυσω και να φτιαξω μια μικρη κουτα.
> τι να κανω ρε παιδια.....
> εχω τα tda 1558q, tda 1557q, tda 7388
> μπορω να κανω κατι με αυτα? δεν με νοιαζει να φτιαξω προενισχυτη εκτος και αν ειναι απολυτως απαραιτητο.
> ευχαριστω.



 κανεις? καμια βοηθεια?

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

καλοι μου ανθρωποι!!!!!
που ελεγε και ο βεγγος
δεν θελω να παρω ατι ετοιμο....
βρηκα το tda 1562 14euro αν ειναι δυνατον!
help!!!!!

----------

